# 2017 Holiday Pendant Guesses



## jenaps

I saw this in a few threads so thought it deserved it's own thread!  What could it be!?  I'm hoping it's extra special this year!  Or would they introduce a new material at the end of next year because 2018 is the 50 year mark?  Any/all guesses welcomed.  We can dream right?


----------



## jenaps

Just as a recap they did:
2005: YG Onyx
2007: YG WMOP
2008: YG WMOP star motif
2009: WG MOP
2010: YG Lapis
2011: PG Carnelian
2012: PG WMOP
2013: YG Malachite
2014: PG Grey MOP
2015: PG Pink Sevre
2016: PG Onyx


----------



## HADASSA

Many of us are hoping that VCA saved their remaining Turquoise for this year's Holiday Pendant.

Turquoise set in Yellow Gold with the Centre diamond will be so gorgeous [emoji170]


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Many of us are hoping that VCA saved their remaining Turquoise for this year's Holiday Pendant.
> 
> Turquoise set in Yellow Gold with the Centre diamond will be so gorgeous [emoji170]


Amen!!! This would be my dream piece after Lapis!


----------



## salmonsalmon

gosh I hope its a grey MOP! recently got fascinated with grey MOP.


----------



## CATEYES

salmonsalmon said:


> gosh I hope its a grey MOP! recently got fascinated with grey MOP.


That would be nice as I passed up on that two year's ago and regret it! Maybe grey mop with ghw?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just hope that it's not porcelain....


----------



## HeidiDavis

I would love a break from rose gold!  It would be great to see something in either yg or wg this time....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Would love for it to be Turquoise in yellow gold!


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'm hoping for turquoise set in yellow gold or grey MOP set in yellow gold.


----------



## susan08

Hope it's anything in blue tone. I'll take it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I'm hoping for turquoise set in yellow gold or grey MOP set in yellow gold.


Since gray MOP was so recent I don;t think it will be gray mother of pearl.
Turquoise would be a DREAM.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just asked my SA today and she said no word on it...still hush hush even with the SAs!


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since gray MOP was so recent I don;t think it will be gray mother of pearl.
> Turquoise would be a DREAM.


That's what I was thinking but one can dream. Turquoise would be amazing though.


----------



## chaneljewel

Would love love turquoise with yg!   Please!


----------



## gagabag

Anything WG please


----------



## ForeverInPink

I would love WG with raspberry Sevres [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'm very surprised that we haven't heard any rumors yet. Usually we do by the Summer. 
I'm going to guess that porcelain will be offered once again. I hope not but I can't think of any other stones that haven't been offered before except for Tigers eye and I just can't really see this one being selected for a holiday pendant, although anything is possible.


----------



## klynneann

I would love to see lapis, or grey MOP, or.... chalcedony!


----------



## lisawhit

Could this years holiday pendant be something new?  A precursor to the 50 year anniversary, this would be very exciting.


----------



## Peggieben

Im exciting


----------



## kimber418

I hold out for Lapis every year.


----------



## drpn21

I wonder if it could be the purply pink porcelain that was a Dubai limited edition earlier this year. 
But I guess they did a pink 2 yrs ago. 
Would love turquoise and yg too!


----------



## HADASSA

drpn21 said:


> I wonder if it could be the purply pink porcelain that was a Dubai limited edition earlier this year.
> But I guess they did a pink 2 yrs ago.
> Would love turquoise and yg too!



I don't think VCA repeats LEs already offered in one market. That's the whole point of it being an LE.


----------



## etoupebirkin

kimber418 said:


> I hold out for Lapis every year.


You and more than half the people who read this thread, LOL!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I don't think VCA repeats LEs already offered in one market. That's the whole point of it being an LE.



Yes, but I believe that LE was only a 10 or a 20 motif...actually all I saw was a 20 and it was alternating with diamond motifs. I didn't see them offer a pendant in that color.


----------



## chaneljewel

I would love lapis!!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Yes, but I believe that LE was only a 10 or a 20 motif...actually all I saw was a 20 and it was alternating with diamond motifs. I didn't see them offer a pendant in that color.



I am sorry if I didn't explain myself properly [emoji253]

We just try to gauge what has been offered before and try to come up with an educated guess by process of elimination.

But Mauve or not - I don't think many of us care for porcelain [emoji20]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think chalcedony in white gold would be really pretty. I'd pick that up in a heartbeat.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gagabag said:


> Anything WG please





etoupebirkin said:


> I think chalcedony in white gold would be really pretty. I'd pick that up in a heartbeat.


Chalcedony would be pretty..delicate looking and would provide a wg option which VCA has not offered but once before. 
As with gray mother of pearl I can see there being a lot of variation in the color choices since the stone can vary widely. 
I wonder how well the diamond would show up?


----------



## 911snowball

Good point. I just picked up a 20 motif chalcedony and was careful to pick the blue/lavender color with good markings.  I could see the diamond showing well against my color but I saw a 10 motif at the boutique that was much lighter. Does the diamond show up with the wg mop holiday pendant from prior year?  I was not collecting when this was issued. 
Tiger's eye could be interesting too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> Good point. I just picked up a 20 motif chalcedony and was careful to pick the blue/lavender color with good markings.  I could see the diamond showing well against my color but I saw a 10 motif at the boutique that was much lighter. Does the diamond show up with the wg mop holiday pendant from prior year?  I was not collecting when this was issued.
> Tiger's eye could be interesting too.


The diamond shows up on white mop but with chalcedony there is more going on with the translucency along with the striations.
I typically would doubt that chalcedony would be offered due to its somewhat rare nature (among VCA selections) but then again gray mop isn't even offered as a 20 nor 20 motif and they offered that.
Turquoise would be my dream piece for a holiday pendant even though I already have a 20 motif and earrings. If it's porcelain I probably won't buy it this year.
We usually start hearing rumors by July so VCA is either being super secretive this year or our Intel has diminished .....


----------



## bags to die for

My SM said that VCA are being very tight lipped this year.


----------



## chaneljewel

I hope we hear something soon...the wait is always the hardest.


----------



## kimikaze

Hello! I'm new to this but really wanted to share some information I managed to obtain last Friday from a VCA SA. She informed me that this year's holiday pendant will be in a material they've not used before....something new?! As someone has already mentioned, everything is still very top secret. She did however say that they will be launching limited edition Onyx & Rose gold earrings to match last year's holiday pendant. Forgive me, but I can't for the life of me remember if she mentioned if these will have a diamond but she did use the word 'matching'?!? So a heads up for those interested as they should appear in August!


----------



## HADASSA

kimikaze said:


> Hello! I'm new to this but really wanted to share some information I managed to obtain last Friday from a VCA SA. She informed me that this year's holiday pendant will be in a material they've not used before....something new?! As someone has already mentioned, everything is still very top secret. She did however say that they will be launching limited edition Onyx & Rose gold earrings to match last year's holiday pendant. Forgive me, but I can't for the life of me remember if she mentioned if these will have a diamond but she did use the word 'matching'?!? So a heads up for those interested as they should appear in August!



Yes, the LE Onyx and RG earrings will have the matching centre diamond.


----------



## susan08

kimikaze said:


> Hello! I'm new to this but really wanted to share some information I managed to obtain last Friday from a VCA SA. She informed me that this year's holiday pendant will be in a material they've not used before....something new?! As someone has already mentioned, everything is still very top secret. She did however say that they will be launching limited edition Onyx & Rose gold earrings to match last year's holiday pendant. Forgive me, but I can't for the life of me remember if she mentioned if these will have a diamond but she did use the word 'matching'?!? So a heads up for those interested as they should appear in August!



Wow!! Thank you for sharing the info! Excited to see the new material!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

HADASSA said:


> Yes, the LE Onyx and RG earrings will have the matching centre diamond.



Would these be in the vintage size? How much do you think they would be?


----------



## HADASSA

nycmamaofone said:


> Would these be in the vintage size? How much do you think they would be?



Vintage size - but have no idea of price [emoji20]


----------



## CATEYES

kimikaze said:


> Hello! I'm new to this but really wanted to share some information I managed to obtain last Friday from a VCA SA. She informed me that this year's holiday pendant will be in a material they've not used before....something new?! As someone has already mentioned, everything is still very top secret. She did however say that they will be launching limited edition Onyx & Rose gold earrings to match last year's holiday pendant. Forgive me, but I can't for the life of me remember if she mentioned if these will have a diamond but she did use the word 'matching'?!? So a heads up for those interested as they should appear in August!


Thank you so much for sharing this info kimakaze!! Another reason to love TPF-so we can share info This is the first I have heard of the vintage earrings in onyx set in pg and with a diamond in th center?! So unique, I'm happy VCA is debuting a new item!


----------



## nycmamaofone

HADASSA said:


> Vintage size - but have no idea of price [emoji20]



Thank you Hadassa! I love the onyx earrings and the diamond would make it extra special.


----------



## Notorious Pink

This sounds amazing, but I have a tendency to buy pieces that don't go with anything else I have. If this is pg and onyx, what would you wear it with?


----------



## kewave

I really do not like the diamond in the middle of any  Alhambra stone. Especially in a pair, it just reminds me of nipples....really not a fan....


----------



## klynneann

kimikaze said:


> Hello! I'm new to this but really wanted to share some information I managed to obtain last Friday from a VCA SA. She informed me that this year's holiday pendant will be in a material they've not used before....something new?! As someone has already mentioned, everything is still very top secret. She did however say that they will be launching limited edition Onyx & Rose gold earrings to match last year's holiday pendant. Forgive me, but I can't for the life of me remember if she mentioned if these will have a diamond but she did use the word 'matching'?!? So a heads up for those interested as they should appear in August!


Hm, "not used before" as in never used in a LE pendant, or a new gem they've never used before??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> Hm, "not used before" as in never used in a LE pendant, or a new gem they've never used before??


That's an excellent question. 
The only two stones offered in vintage Alhambra that I can think of (that haven't been used before for holiday pendants ) are Tigers eye and chalcedony. 
It will be great fun to find out.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I would love a RG Chalcedony pendant!


----------



## nycmamaofone

kewave said:


> I really do not like the diamond in the middle of any  Alhambra stone. Especially in a pair, it just reminds me of nipples....really not a fan....



Ha ha I never would have thought of that! [emoji23]


----------



## kimikaze

CATEYES said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this info kimakaze!! Another reason to love TPF-so we can share info This is the first I have heard of the vintage earrings in onyx set in pg and with a diamond in th center?! So unique, I'm happy VCA is debuting a new item!


My pleasure Cateyes! I'm just wondering if you got the 2016 holiday pendant and whether or not the earrings would be too much......wearing it all together?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would not wear them together.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree, it would be too much of a good thing together. Better to mix with other pieces.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Maybe I'm weird, but I would wear them together. How is it any different than wearing a matching set? The diamond is super subtle anyways.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I would wear them together. How is it any different than wearing a matching set? The diamond is super subtle anyways.


It's not any different.


----------



## CATEYES

kimikaze said:


> My pleasure Cateyes! I'm just wondering if you got the 2016 holiday pendant and whether or not the earrings would be too much......wearing it all together?


Yeah I wouldn't wear them together, I'm not sure if I would buy the earrings as I prefer the clover shape without the diamond because I feel like it takes away from the shape. But I don't mind as much a special holiday pendant I guess. I will have to see what they look like. I would wear them paired with other VCA necklaces I have though! He he! Are you considering them?


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's not any different.


I'm just curious because I know you own a lot of VCA. Do you tend to mix and match your pieces? Are there any stones that you wear in a matching set?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I'm just curious because I know you own a lot of VCA. Do you tend to mix and match your pieces? Are there any stones that you wear in a matching set?


I have collected every stone except for chalcedony, along with matching earrings (except for the tigers eye) and I never wear them as sets.
It just feels so much more modern, fresh, youthful and interesting to mix things up.  I will pair everything from the frivole to the fleurette to the perlee hoops to my favorite gold pave vintage earrings with my other stones.  I wear the colored stone vintage earrings (like malachite or turquoise) with a turtle neck when I don't need a necklace or I might pair them with the all yg.
I will wear the frivole multi station necklace with the large frivole earrings, however.


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have collected every stone except for chalcedony, along with matching earrings (except for the tigers eye) and I never wear them as sets.
> It just feels so much more modern, fresh, youthful and interesting to mix things up.  I will pair everything from the frivole to the fleurette to the perlee hoops to my favorite gold pave vintage earrings with my other stones.  I wear the colored stone vintage earrings (like malachite or turquoise) with a turtle neck when I don't need a necklace or I might pair them with the all yg.
> I will wear the frivole multi station necklace with the large frivole earrings, however.


I see! Very creative! I am very new to VCA, and so far I love the look of a matching pendant and earrings. I have acquired the malachite and onyx earrings and pendants. To me, they look beautiful as a set. I have also mixed and matched them a little bit but haven't found a perfect rhythm for that yet. The only one that I didn't like matching so far was my Mini Frivole pendant in WG. I didn't love the earrings in WG on me. Any suggestions for some compatible earrings? Right now, I wear it with the Tiffany Aria earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I see! Very creative! I am very new to VCA, and so far I love the look of a matching pendant and earrings. I have acquired the malachite and onyx earrings and pendants. To me, they look beautiful as a set. I have also mixed and matched them a little bit but haven't found a perfect rhythm for that yet. The only one that I didn't like matching so far was my Mini Frivole pendant in WG. I didn't love the earrings in WG on me. Any suggestions for some compatible earrings? Right now, I wear it with the Tiffany Aria earrings.


Limited choices with wg. 
How about either the wg perlee hoops?


----------



## kimikaze

CATEYES said:


> Yeah I wouldn't wear them together, I'm not sure if I would buy the earrings as I prefer the clover shape without the diamond because I feel like it takes away from the shape. But I don't mind as much a special holiday pendant I guess. I will have to see what they look like. I would wear them paired with other VCA necklaces I have though! He he! Are you considering them?





CATEYES said:


> Yeah I wouldn't wear them together, I'm not sure if I would buy the earrings as I prefer the clover shape without the diamond because I feel like it takes away from the shape. But I don't mind as much a special holiday pendant I guess. I will have to see what they look like. I would wear them paired with other VCA necklaces I have though! He he! Are you considering them?


I'm very new to VCA and the holiday pendant is my first piece, but I have a feeling, definitely not my last I would certainly want to try the earrings on as I have no idea how they would compare to the diamond studs I wear daily. I have a big birthday on the horizon......I feel it could become a very expensive end to the year!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Violet Bleu said:


> Maybe I'm weird, but I would wear them together. How is it any different than wearing a matching set? The diamond is super subtle anyways.




Violet Bleu, I would wear the earrings and pendant together too!  I tend to like things that are "sets."  I think wearing Vintage Alhambra earrings and a matching 10 or 20 motif might be overkill, but the pendants are so small anyway.  In fact, when I was in the VCA in Rome, one of the beautiful Italian SAs was wearing the onyx/yg pendant and matching earrings along with just a simple white top and black pants.  She looked so chic that I wanted to emulate her whole look!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> Violet Bleu, I would wear the earrings and pendant together too!  I tend to like things that are "sets."  I think wearing Vintage Alhambra earrings and a matching 10 or 20 motif might be overkill, but the pendants are so small anyway.  In fact, when I was in the VCA in Rome, one of the beautiful Italian SAs was wearing the onyx/yg pendant and matching earrings along with just a simple white top and black pants.  She looked so chic that I wanted to emulate her whole look!



I have been wearing my carnelian 10 motif with the large yg frivoles. This week I went to the boutique and tried on the carnelian earrings. The SA turned to me and said that MUST be my next purchase. I would absolutely wear the earrings together with the 10 (or 20, if I had that). It's certainly good to mix and match, but it's also good to wear a set. I have seen blondes wear sets in yg/mop and ladies with black hair wear onyx sets and I just looooooove that look, where the set compliments the hair color.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I have been wearing my carnelian 10 motif with the large yg frivoles. This week I went to the boutique and tried on the carnelian earrings. The SA turned to me and said that MUST be my next purchase. I would absolutely wear the earrings together with the 10 (or 20, if I had that). It's certainly good to mix and match, but it's also good to wear a set. I have seen blondes wear sets in yg/mop and ladies with black hair wear onyx sets and I just looooooove that look, where the set compliments the hair color.



BBC, my hair is dark and I am more olive in complexion and I have stayed away from any dark stone around my face, including the much loved Malachite.

I think when next I am in a boutique, I will try the Onyx and see how it looks.


----------



## Violet Bleu

HeidiDavis said:


> Violet Bleu, I would wear the earrings and pendant together too!  I tend to like things that are "sets."  I think wearing Vintage Alhambra earrings and a matching 10 or 20 motif might be overkill, but the pendants are so small anyway.  In fact, when I was in the VCA in Rome, one of the beautiful Italian SAs was wearing the onyx/yg pendant and matching earrings along with just a simple white top and black pants.  She looked so chic that I wanted to emulate her whole look!


Glad to know I'm not the only one! I actually just purchased the Vintage Onyx earrings and couldn't think of any pendants I had at home that would complement them, so I purchased the matching pendant. It's a really sharp look, and I love it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> BBC, my hair is dark and I am more olive in complexion and I have stayed away from any dark stone around my face, including the much loved Malachite.
> 
> I think when next I am in a boutique, I will try the Onyx and see how it looks.



Please do try it - you never know what may work! You do have a good point about skin tone, that does make a difference. I am fairly pale (so much so that I used the Jergens "healthy glow" moisturizer - the one for fair skin - for *two* days and three people asked me if I had gotten a tan![emoji51][emoji51][emoji51])


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Please do try it - you never know what may work! You do have a good point about skin tone, that does make a difference. I am fairly pale (so much so that I used the Jergens "healthy glow" moisturizer - the one for fair skin - for *two* days and three people asked me if I had gotten a tan![emoji51][emoji51][emoji51])



I am not complaining - I have a natural tan with no help from Jergens [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I am not complaining - I have a natural tan with no help from Jergens [emoji23]



The sad part is that everyone in my family - my parents, my children, my husband - all get lovely tans. I look at a picture of the sun and I burn! 

My husband and my dad have coloring similar to yours, I think, and both look good in black (ha ha I really don't!) so I think onyx has the potential to be awesome on you. [emoji177]


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> The sad part is that everyone in my family - my parents, my children, my husband - all get lovely tans. I look at a picture of the sun and I burn!
> 
> My husband and my dad have coloring similar to yours, I think, and both look good in black (ha ha I really don't!) so I think onyx has the potential to be awesome on you. [emoji177]



Trying to show my naturally tanned skin with VA Pave Pendant in YG.


----------



## kimikaze

HADASSA said:


> Trying to show my naturally tanned skin with VA Pave Pendant in YG.
> 
> View attachment 3757257


Stunning!


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> Trying to show my naturally tanned skin with VA Pave Pendant in YG.
> 
> View attachment 3757257



You could rock any stone!  Gorgeous


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> BBC, my hair is dark and I am more olive in complexion and I have stayed away from any dark stone around my face, including the much loved Malachite.
> 
> I think when next I am in a boutique, I will try the Onyx and see how it looks.




Hadassa, I actually think that darker colors can look even_ more_ spectacular against darker complexions than light ones, so definitely try the onyx and malachite earrings next time! I have a feeling you will be pleasantly surprised!  I have light, rosy skin with freckles and I can't wear dark earrings at all.  I look best with gold or diamond earrings, imo.


----------



## HADASSA

kimikaze said:


> Stunning!





lisawhit said:


> You could rock any stone!  Gorgeous



Thank you kimi and Lisa - after purchasing this Pendant, I haven't dipped my feet into the LEs as yet. 



HeidiDavis said:


> Hadassa, I actually think that darker colors can look even_ more_ spectacular against darker complexions than light ones, so definitely try the onyx and malachite earrings next time! I have a feeling you will be pleasantly surprised!  I have light, rosy skin with freckles and I can't wear dark earrings at all.  I look best with gold or diamond earrings, imo.



I was reading an article on Dailymail that said as we get older, we should stay away from darker stones around the face because it's too harsh and aging.

I will try them though when next I am on a continent with VCA [emoji1360]


----------



## Lisa-SH

HADASSA said:


> Trying to show my naturally tanned skin with VA Pave Pendant in YG.
> 
> View attachment 3757257


That is beautiful, it suits your skin tone perfectly.


----------



## eggpudding

I'm told by my SA the holiday pendant stone will be a dark colour and not WG..... but since last year's was onyx, I wonder what other "dark" colours there are ....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eggpudding said:


> I'm told by my SA the holiday pendant stone will be a dark colour and not WG..... but since last year's was onyx, I wonder what other "dark" colours there are ....


Dark blue porcelain?


----------



## eggpudding

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dark blue porcelain?



I would love that !!! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Mali_

salmonsalmon said:


> gosh I hope its a grey MOP! recently got fascinated with grey MOP.


Just saw a 20 GMOP necklace at a renowned jewelry estate reseller and was stunned by the beauty. I wonder if VCA would reset the stones into a new gold necklace...I would buy it if so


----------



## HADASSA

Lisa-SH said:


> That is beautiful, it suits your skin tone perfectly.



Thank you Lisa [emoji255]

I think with my skin tone, I can wear any colour gold but my preference is YG [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

eggpudding said:


> I'm told by my SA the holiday pendant stone will be a dark colour and not WG..... but since last year's was onyx, I wonder what other "dark" colours there are ....





texasgirliegirl said:


> Dark blue porcelain?



I was told by a random SA that for next year's 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra Launch (which eventually should get its own thread), there will be new stone(s).

I am wondering if the celebrations will kick off with this year's LE Holiday Pendant [emoji848]


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hmmm, I'm trying to think of opaque semiprecious stones that haven't been used. Garnet? Amethyst? I guess that is assuming that the pendant or new pieces actually include a stone and not porcelain, which they could produce in any color. Ugh! So hard to wait!


----------



## HADASSA

kimikaze said:


> Hello! I'm new to this but really wanted to share some information I managed to obtain last Friday from a VCA SA. She informed me that this year's holiday pendant will be in a material they've not used before....something new?! As someone has already mentioned, everything is still very top secret. She did however say that they will be launching limited edition Onyx & Rose gold earrings to match last year's holiday pendant. Forgive me, but I can't for the life of me remember if she mentioned if these will have a diamond but she did use the word 'matching'?!? So a heads up for those interested as they should appear in August!





eggpudding said:


> I'm told by my SA the holiday pendant stone will be a dark colour and not WG..... but since last year's was onyx, I wonder what other "dark" colours there are ....



So trying to gather information from these two sources:


1. It's "a material they've not used before."
2. A stone
3. A dark colour
4. NOT WG

Can we safely rule out porcelain and any other stone they currently use? The choice of other dark stones is limitless [emoji854]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> So trying to gather information from these two sources:
> 
> 
> 1. It's "a material they've not used before."
> 2. A stone
> 3. A dark colour
> 4. NOT WG
> 
> Can we safely rule out porcelain and any other stone they currently use? The choice of other dark stones is limitless [emoji854]


So hard!!
What's your guess, Hadassa?
Amethyst?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

So glad to hear it's unlikly to be porcelain or WG.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Is jade a possibility?


----------



## HeidiDavis

Diamondbirdie said:


> Is jade a possibility?





I wondered this too but I think jade and coral were both used in the past.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Sorry, I wanted to clarify. Jade and coral were never used in holiday pendants before but they were used in some vintage VCA pieces in the past.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> So hard!!
> What's your guess, Hadassa?
> Amethyst?



Hmmm...this is a hard one [emoji30]

With ALL the dark semi-precious stone options outside there, it's difficult to pin down.

My guess is PG for the gold  colour and it will also carry forward for the 50th (the PG theme I mean). I am thinking that VCA may choose not to veer too far off from the first Alhambra piece (all YG) but with a more modern vibe‍♀️

Please keep in mind this is just my educated guess (maybe because I want them to do PG LE so badly) [emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Hmmm...this is a hard one [emoji30]
> 
> With ALL the dark semi-precious stone options outside there, it's difficult to pin down.
> 
> My guess is PG for the gold  colour and it will also carry forward for the 50th (the PG theme I mean). I am thinking that VCA may choose not to veer too far off from the first Alhambra piece (all YG) but with a more modern vibe‍♀️
> 
> Please keep in mind this is just my educated guess (maybe because I want them to do PG LE so badly) [emoji23]


Modern vibe?  Pure Alhambra feels like vintage alhambra with the modern vibe IMO.
I hope that they don't tweek Vintage alhambra because I find the design to be classic/timeless.
It sure will be fun to see what VCA chooses to surprise us with this year.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Modern vibe?  Pure Alhambra feels like vintage alhambra with the modern vibe IMO.
> I hope that they don't tweek Vintage alhambra because I find the design to be classic/timeless.
> It sure will be fun to see what VCA chooses to surprise us with this year.



Was speaking specifically of the COLOUR of the gold, not design.

Even though Pink Gold (at one point called Russian Gold) has been around for a long time, it is now gaining popularity, because it does not look as harsh as YG against skin with more pink undertones.

Guessing is all part of the fun experience.


----------



## Zucnarf

HADASSA said:


> Trying to show my naturally tanned skin with VA Pave Pendant in YG.
> 
> View attachment 3757257



Beautiful


----------



## Violet Bleu

Can't wait to hear more intel


----------



## ForeverInPink

Could it be letterwood? I would love a LE in that with pink gold [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## kimikaze

Does anyone know what the first material was they used when the Alhambra was launched back in 1968? What month it was launched? Could these be possibilities when considering the anniversary LE? The suspense........!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimikaze said:


> Does anyone know what the first material was they used when the Alhambra was launched back in 1968? What month it was launched? Could these be possibilities when considering the anniversary LE? The suspense........!


All yellow gold


----------



## Junkenpo

I would love to see a jade holiday pendant.... icy jadeite or lavendar jadeite, or a white nephrite.  A jasper, opal, or rose quartz would be great, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> Just saw a 20 GMOP necklace at a renowned jewelry estate reseller and was stunned by the beauty. I wonder if VCA would reset the stones into a new gold necklace...I would buy it if so


Just curious, why reset the stones?


----------



## dialv

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see a jade holiday pendant.... icy jadeite or lavendar jadeite, or a white nephrite.  A jasper, opal, or rose quartz would be great, too.



Any of these would be great especially jade!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see a jade holiday pendant.... icy jadeite or lavendar jadeite, or a white nephrite.  A jasper, opal, or rose quartz would be great, too.


Ha ha I almost replied "Junkenpo would love this too" but then saw it was you! This would be amazing especially paired with yg


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just curious, why reset the stones?


The necklace -most likely because it's at 50x bigger than normal in the pics--looks worn. I was just thinking to get them reset in a newer gold necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> The necklace -most likely because it's at 50x bigger than normal in the pics--looks worn. I was just thinking to get them reset in a newer gold necklace.


The price for VCA cones primarily from the workmanship. The actual stones do not have much intrinsic value. 
I would imagine that you would be much better off purchasing brand new.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> The price for VCA cones primarily from the workmanship. The actual stones do not have much intrinsic value.
> I would imagine that you would be much better off purchasing brand new.


 Good to know. I need to ask if they would make me a GMOP 20 motif..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> Good to know. I need to ask if they would make me a GMOP 20 motif..


Do you mean gray mother of pearl?
If so that would be a special order. 
Entirely possible and there is a process.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you mean gray mother of pearl?
> If so that would be a special order.
> Entirely possible and there is a process.


Yes Grey MOP...thanks for the info. I was holding out hope they would expand Alhambra and make it on their own but no dice.


----------



## rhm

Does anyone know why VCA doesn't produce Grey MOP as its own line? Is it that much harder to find or harvest than the White MOP? I wish the Grey MOP came in vintage alhambra they only produce them as magic alhambra.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> Yes Grey MOP...thanks for the info. I was holding out hope they would expand Alhambra and make it on their own but no dice.


I believe that it will happen someday.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that it will happen someday.



I hope so! [emoji1374]


----------



## HADASSA

I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.

Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.

These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.


----------



## susan08

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500



Thank you for posting this info Hadassa!

Can't wait to see the LE necklace this year!


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500




So this will be just under $ 7k USD. 

These earrings will be gorgeous on blondes!


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> So this will be just under $ 7k USD.
> 
> These earrings will be gorgeous on blondes!



Pazt, at $5750, it makes it just under USD$6K.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


These are so pretty!


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


The pink gold onyx with a diamond are very pretty.  I wish I did not own the vintage onyx yg.
I will have to think about this.  Thanks for the info Hadassa!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> The pink gold onyx with a diamond are very pretty.  I wish I did not own the vintage onyx yg.
> I will have to think about this.  Thanks for the info Hadassa!



Kimber, I understand perfectly - it will be like duplicating [emoji107]

The plus is, it's LE in PG [emoji1360]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm in the same boat with you, Kimber.  I have the Magic onyx.  The new ones seem redundant for me.


----------



## kewave

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


Those 2 diamonds really ruin it for me...my wallet is saved!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm in the same boat with you, Kimber.  I have the Magic onyx.  The new ones seem redundant for me.


I'm that boat too!
Over the years I've jumped on things like this (because it's always so beautiful!) but in retrospect would have been better off remaining patient as other items have come along that I may have preferred. 
In this case I would much prefer these LE earrings in gray mop because I already have vintage onyx earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kewave said:


> Those 2 diamonds really ruin it for me...my wallet is saved!


Sometimes it's nice to rule things out when there are so many other temptations. 
I felt this way when the bouton d'or collection launched.....


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> The pink gold onyx with a diamond are very pretty.  I wish I did not own the vintage onyx yg.
> I will have to think about this.  Thanks for the info Hadassa!





Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm in the same boat with you, Kimber.  I have the Magic onyx.  The new ones seem redundant for me.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm that boat too!
> Over the years I've jumped on things like this (because it's always so beautiful!) but in retrospect would have been better off remaining patient as other items have come along that I may have preferred.
> In this case I would much prefer these LE earrings in gray mop because I already have vintage onyx earrings.





kewave said:


> Those 2 diamonds really ruin it for me...my wallet is saved!



Whether it be design or duplicating pieces, VCA seems to be making decisions without consultation with their clientele.

They are probably now feeling it where it hurts the most and are only now attempting to do so via this questionnaire sent out recently.

I know many of you found it rather intrusive, which it was, but it might be their only way to gauge the wider clientele opposed to just VVIP clients.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Whether it be design or duplicating pieces, VCA seems to be making decisions without consultation with their clientele.
> 
> They are probably now feeling it where it hurts the most and are only now attempting to do so via this questionnaire sent out recently.
> 
> I know many of you found it rather intrusive, which it was, but it might be their only way to gauge the wider clientele opposed to just VVIP clients.


I really did not get the impression that the survey was an attempt to garner info re what the client wants but rather more about our spending habits. 
It feels as if they are trying to gauge spending potential.


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really did not get the impression that the survey was an attempt to garner info re what the client wants but rather more about our spending habits.
> It feels as if they are trying to gauge spending potential.


There was a small section on what types of jewelry appealed to you - they gave you several different composite pictures of different brands' jewelry and asked which you preferred (kind of along the lines of dainty v. chunky v. eclectic, etc.).  But I agree that most of it seemed more interested in spending/shopping habits than anything else.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> There was a small section on what types of jewelry appealed to you - they gave you several different composite pictures of different brands' jewelry and asked which you preferred (kind of along the lines of dainty v. chunky v. eclectic, etc.).  But I agree that most of it seemed more interested in spending/shopping habits than anything else.


You are correct. I do remember that portion of the survey. 
I wish that VCA would consider taking more direct feedback from loyal customers/ collectors.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCA should consider what SO requests they receive as well. If they receive a lot of requests (for example gray mother of pearl) they would be wise to consider offering that item.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really did not get the impression that the survey was an attempt to garner info re what the client wants but rather more about our spending habits.
> It feels as if they are trying to gauge spending potential.



That was the part I found to be intrusive.  Many here have spent very large amounts of money with VCA, and a questionaire centered on wants and needs would have been more helpful, not buying power.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really did not get the impression that the survey was an attempt to garner info re what the client wants but rather more about our spending habits.
> It feels as if they are trying to gauge spending potential.





klynneann said:


> There was a small section on what types of jewelry appealed to you - they gave you several different composite pictures of different brands' jewelry and asked which you preferred (kind of along the lines of dainty v. chunky v. eclectic, etc.).  But I agree that most of it seemed more interested in spending/shopping habits than anything else.





texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct. I do remember that portion of the survey.
> I wish that VCA would consider taking more direct feedback from loyal customers/ collectors.





texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA should consider what SO requests they receive as well. If they receive a lot of requests (for example gray mother of pearl) they would be wise to consider offering that item.





Cavalier Girl said:


> That was the part I found to be intrusive.  Many here have spent very large amounts of money with VCA, and a questionaire centered on wants and needs would have been more helpful, not buying power.



Really didn't mean the questionnaire was aimed at design - it was an attempt to gauge their clientele in general, including buying habits.

As klynneann mentioned, there was a section on design, but it was lumped into categories - again, nothing specific.

I agree, I really do think that gathering info from SOS placed, will help in understanding the desires of their loyal clients.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm in the same boat with you, Kimber.  I have the Magic onyx.  The new ones seem redundant for me.



lol -- and I was thinking the exact opposite!  

I have the Magic onyx, so I thought these would work for me because they are the smaller Vintage Alhambra size.  I think the look is very different between Magic and Vintage Alhambra.  I am certain we could do both.


----------



## CATEYES

kewave said:


> Those 2 diamonds really ruin it for me...my wallet is saved!


Me too, takes away from the clover design for me, especially in the ears


----------



## cloee

This would pair with the holiday pendant from last year.... but I would have preferred it without the diamond. Still debating if I should get it as I really want onyx with pg earrings. 
Thanks Hadassa for sharing.


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> Whether it be design or duplicating pieces, VCA seems to be making decisions without consultation with their clientele.
> 
> They are probably now feeling it where it hurts the most and are only now attempting to do so via this questionnaire sent out recently.
> 
> I know many of you found it rather intrusive, which it was, but it might be their only way to gauge the wider clientele opposed to just VVIP clients.


I agree - I took it and only wish that there was a place to directly input ideas and suggestions. I have given SMs at NM and the NY boutique the suggestion for gray MOP with pink gold directly. Not sure what good it will do but at least they know.


----------



## HADASSA

cloee said:


> This would pair with the holiday pendant from last year.... but I would have preferred it without the diamond. Still debating if I should get it as I really want onyx with pg earrings.
> Thanks Hadassa for sharing.



Cloee, I would say get it, not regret it.


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> I agree - I took it and only wish that there was a place to directly input ideas and suggestions. I have given SMs at NM and the NY boutique the suggestion for gray MOP with pink gold directly. Not sure what good it will do but at least they know.



I actually thought there would have been a place to do that as well but only to tell of best buying experience ever.

Sadly, my best overall buying experience was not at VCA but Gucci Bond Street[emoji1360]

I think that suggestions are just that...


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I actually thought there would have been a place to do that as well but only to tell of best buying experience ever.
> 
> Sadly, my best overall buying experience was not at VCA but Gucci Bond Street[emoji1360]
> 
> I think that suggestions are just that...



Well, if you need an SA recommendation in NYC, I LOVE mine. She really goes above and beyond!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Well, if you need an SA recommendation in NYC, I LOVE mine. She really goes above and beyond!



Thank you BBC but I do have my VCA DSA at NM I am more than thrilled with [emoji1360]

My first VCA purchase was at a stand-alone boutique in the US. They were quite deceptive just to make a sale. Needless to say, I NEVER bought from them again.

It's just that I can't have that all inclusive experience because I am not on US soil [emoji20]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> I agree - I took it and only wish that there was a place to directly input ideas and suggestions. I have given SMs at NM and the NY boutique the suggestion for gray MOP with pink gold directly. Not sure what good it will do but at least they know.


The more I think about this, the more I wonder why VCA decided to choose onyx for these LE earrings.
After all, the vintage Alhambra onyx earrings have been available forever.
Had they offered gray mother of pearl, I would imagine that more people might be interested in them...especially collectors who likely already own onyx vintage earrings, along with new buyers. 
Besides being incredibly beautiful, gray mop would be truly a limited edition collectors item IMO. The stone is such a chameleon-it compliments virtually every color. 
Of course my perspective may be selfishly motivated since I really want to see VCA offer gray ....sooner rather than later.


----------



## kewave

texasgirliegirl said:


> The more I think about this, the more I wonder why VCA decided to choose onyx for these LE earrings.
> After all, the vintage Alhambra onyx earrings have been available forever.
> Had they offered gray mother of pearl, I would imagine that more people might be interested in them...especially collectors who likely already own onyx vintage earrings, along with new buyers.
> Besides being incredibly beautiful, gray mop would be truly a limited edition collectors item IMO. The stone is such a chameleon-it compliments virtually every color.
> Of course my perspective may be selfishly motivated since I really want to see VCA offer gray ....sooner rather than later.


Could it be due to the convenience of offering what's in abundance in their inventory? VCA need not source for new suppliers of new raw materials such as grey MOP, various shades of porcelain, corals, turquoise, etc.
I assume onyx would be the easiest since it's just plain black without variations of shades! Moreover, previous year's limited edition pink gold onyx pendant did sell pretty well despite the existence of the permanent line of onyx yellow gold pendant. So tada...no brainy for VCA!


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


Beautiful...especially with the pink gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kewave said:


> Could it be due to the convenience of offering what's in abundance in their inventory? VCA need not source for new suppliers of new raw materials such as grey MOP, various shades of porcelain, corals, turquoise, etc.
> I assume onyx would be the easiest since it's just plain black without variations of shades! Moreover, previous year's limited edition pink gold onyx pendant did sell pretty well despite the existence of the permanent line of onyx yellow gold pendant. So tada...no brainy for VCA!


You are correct about materials availability.
My position is simply that considering the fact that LE earrings have never been offered before (unlike pendants) it would have been truly special to see a stone that has never been used before (such as chalcedony or gray mop) in a vintage earring.
Onyx is a very common stone and odds are many of us already own the vintage onyx earrings. Same applies for white mop. I don't feel that the fact that they are set in pink gold makes them different enough (for me) to justify owning them.
As far as raw materials go, gray mop is not all that difficult to procure. In fact, a high end tile company offers it.


----------



## kewave

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct about materials availability.
> My position is simply that considering the fact that LE earrings have never been offered before (unlike pendants) it would have been truly special to see a stone that has never been used before (such as chalcedony or gray mop) in a vintage earring.
> Onyx is a very common stone and odds are many of us already own the vintage onyx earrings. Same applies for white mop. I don't feel that the fact that they are set in pink gold makes them different enough (for me) to justify owning them.
> As far as raw materials go, gray mop is not all that difficult to procure. In fact, a high end tile company offers it.


I agree with you, I don't think gray mop is rare to begin with and setting things in pink gold doesn't make it THAT special. 
I can only see it as VCA being lazy and not put a lot of creativity and thoughts into this 50th Anniversary release. It's exactly the same limited edition pendant recycled and set into ear clips! VCA is probably banging on purchasers of last year's pendant shelling out more $ for the matching ear clips!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> lol -- and I was thinking the exact opposite!
> 
> I have the Magic onyx, so I thought these would work for me because they are the smaller Vintage Alhambra size.  I think the look is very different between Magic and Vintage Alhambra.  I am certain we could do both.



Sbelle, damn you!  You've changed my outlook!  



HADASSA said:


> Cloee, I would say get it, not regret it.



LOL!  HADASSA, sadly, that's become my motto for EVERYTHING!


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  HADASSA, sadly, that's become my motto for EVERYTHING!



CG, I missed out on a 20-motifs YG Turquoise back in 2014 because I had a bad experience at the boutique.

If I only knew better back then ...


----------



## 911snowball

Do you think it is possible that VCA is offering the onyx LE earrings to draw in new customers?  I agree, for all of us who own and collect, the black is not knocking our socks off so to speak.  I am going to get them because I do not already own the onyx vintage earring so it will not be a duplication for me.    I was thinking that because  onyx is so universally loved and purchased , it might be considered a guaranteed home run for VCA in terms of sales and would appeal to some new customers that they are trying to attract to the brand.
Other than that, I agree that their choice for this first LE earring is a mystery.  Gray MOP would have been far and away my first choice too!


----------



## cloee

HADASSA said:


> Cloee, I would say get it, not regret it.



Thanks for the words of wisdom and enablement 
 I shall get in touch with my SA. 
Do you know what is the other LE item they are releasing for the holidays?


----------



## HADASSA

cloee said:


> Thanks for the words of wisdom and enablement
> I shall get in touch with my SA.
> Do you know what is the other LE item they are releasing for the holidays?



The other LE will be a pendant - info not yet available.


----------



## cloee

kewave said:


> I agree with you, I don't think gray mop is rare to begin with and setting things in pink gold doesn't make it THAT special.
> I can only see it as VCA being lazy and not put a lot of creativity and thoughts into this 50th Anniversary release. It's exactly the same limited edition pendant recycled and set into ear clips! VCA is probably banging on purchasers of last year's pendant shelling out more $ for the matching ear clips!



Are the ear clips for the 50th anniversary? I certainly hope they have something more special. 



HADASSA said:


> The other LE will be a pendant - info not yet available.


Thanks. Unless it is a special/rare stone I can probably skip the pendant then.


----------



## HADASSA

cloee said:


> Are the ear clips for the 50th anniversary? I certainly hope they have something more special.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Unless it is a special/rare stone I can probably skip the pendant then.



The earrings are NOT for the 50th. 

This year VCA decided to do 2 LEs - the Onyx/PG earrings and an LE Pendant.


----------



## sammix3

When did we get the announcement on the LE pendant last year?


----------



## HADASSA

sammix3 said:


> When did we get the announcement on the LE pendant last year?



Sammix, I think was early August. Just call our lovely DSA and get your name on the list [emoji6]


----------



## sammix3

HADASSA said:


> Sammix, I think was early August. Just call our lovely DSA and get your name on the list [emoji6]



Sure will [emoji4]


----------



## lisawhit

Just got off the phone with my SA -        RED TIGERS EYE           -  this years LE holiday pendant.


----------



## HeidiDavis

lisawhit said:


> Just got off the phone with my SA -        RED TIGERS EYE           -  this years LE holiday pendant.




Yellow or pink gold????? Thank you so much for the scoop, Lisawhit!!!!!xoxo


----------



## lisawhit

HeidiDavis said:


> Yellow or pink gold????? Thank you so much for the scoop, Lisawhit!!!!!xoxo



I forgot to ask....I was stunned he told me!  He said he knows for sure what it is and I asked....and without missing a beat red tigers eye.... I'm pretty excited about it...pink or yellow gold will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## rhm

Hmmm.... has red tiger's eye been offered from VCA before?

Needless to say that I am pretty disappointed but I would need to see it in real life to decide whether I will buy it or not.


----------



## HeidiDavis

lisawhit said:


> I forgot to ask....I was stunned he told me!  He said he knows for sure what it is and I asked....and without missing a beat red tigers eye.... I'm pretty excited about it...pink or yellow gold will be gorgeous!!!





I agree! I googled to see the different shades red tiger's eye can have.  I hope the pendant is a beautiful burnished red with lovely striations!  How exciting! My imagination is getting carried away now!!! Lol!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Red Tigers Eye, interesting. Guess I would like to see as not a tigers eye fan.


----------



## 911snowball

THANK YOU lisawhit for the inside scoop!!!  I am off to google images of red tigers eye- never seen it before!


----------



## Peggieben

Im so exciting to see it in person


----------



## Peggieben

Do anyone know when it will be available ?


----------



## ChaneLisette

How exciting! I am looking forward to hearing if it is rose or yellow gold. I will probably buy either way.


----------



## sammix3

Hmm if it's red tigers eye I will pass


----------



## lisawhit

ChaneLisette said:


> How exciting! I am looking forward to hearing if it is rose or yellow gold. I will probably buy either way.



me too and I hope it will look good with carnelian


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm underwhelmed but won't know for sure until I see it.   Generally, I don't buy short pendants.


----------



## chaneljewel

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ChaneLisette

lisawhit said:


> me too and I hope it will look good with carnelian


I hope so too. I love carnelian and wish they made more than the sweets with rose gold.


----------



## cloee

lisawhit said:


> Just got off the phone with my SA -        RED TIGERS EYE           -  this years LE holiday pendant.



Thanks for the Intel. I am not drawn to red so this may actually be a good way for me to pass


----------



## susan08

lisawhit said:


> Just got off the phone with my SA -        RED TIGERS EYE           -  this years LE holiday pendant.



Thank you for the intel!

So disappointed.... not my color. I'll pass this year....


----------



## Lisa-SH

lisawhit said:


> I forgot to ask....I was stunned he told me!  He said he knows for sure what it is and I asked....and without missing a beat red tigers eye.... I'm pretty excited about it...pink or yellow gold will be gorgeous!!!


Thanks for sharing the information. Hoping to see picture soon. How exciting.


----------



## gagabag

Thanks for sharing! I'm on the fence about this. I'll reserve my judgment til I see it [emoji3]


----------



## Notorious Pink

OMG the really red ones are stunning. I don't buy pendants but I don't know if I will be able to pass!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hoping...


----------



## kimikaze

BBC said:


> Hoping...
> 
> View attachment 3775344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775345


With you @BBC, if it's anything like this it would be stunning! Fingers crossed


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wow they look almost like rubies!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimikaze said:


> With you @BBC, if it's anything like this it would be stunning! Fingers crossed



Thank you!! Yes, fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Hoping...
> 
> View attachment 3775344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775345


Wow!
This could be really interesting!


----------



## rhm

Maybe this will be the new stone that will be introduced in 2018?


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> Hoping...
> 
> View attachment 3775344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775345


Would love a piece of this with a lot of striations!!


----------



## expatwife

Oh wow, how interesting! When do you think we will see the actual thing?


----------



## **Chanel**

Thank you for sharing! I am actually quite curious to see how it will turn out. I think with the right shade of tiger eye it could be really pretty and special . 
On the other hand, they never did this red tiger eye before so I wonder if it's already a preview for the stone they will do for their 50th Anniversary? Maybe with alternating motifs in pink or yellow gold (don't think they will do white gold for this one)? Just guessing here, but I wouldn't be surprised if red tiger eye is also the stone they will use for their 50th Anniversary.


----------



## Notorious Pink

**Chanel** said:


> On the other hand, they never did this red tiger eye before so I wonder if it's already a preview for the stone they will do for their 50th Anniversary? Maybe with alternating motifs in pink or yellow gold (don't think they will do white gold for this one)? Just guessing here, but I wouldn't be surprised if red tiger eye is also the stone they will use for their 50th Anniversary.



If they do that then they pretty much already have my money, it's all over except for the spending! For my coloring and wardrobe I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Lisa-SH

BBC said:


> If they do that then they pretty much already have my money, it's all over except for the spending! For my coloring and wardrobe I wouldn't think twice.


So agree.


----------



## **Chanel**

BBC said:


> If they do that then they pretty much already have my money, it's all over except for the spending! For my coloring and wardrobe I wouldn't think twice.



I know what you mean, I would be seriously tempted myself . 
I love alternating motifs and I kind of regret not getting the LE rosewood 10 motif with alternating motifs when it was available a few years ago.
Can't wait until we find out for sure what they will do for their 50th Anniversary. But I have a feeling that I better start saving already !


----------



## Violet Bleu

Interesting choice. Hope it's a bright red with lots of striations. Could be gorgeous. I will have to wait and see. Kind of wish it was something blue though.


----------



## JulesB68

Not for me but can definitely see it suiting someone with @BBC 's colouring. Looking forward to seeing your reveal @BBC !


----------



## LaetitiaandBets

lisawhit said:


> Just got off the phone with my SA -        RED TIGERS EYE           -  this years LE holiday pendant.


OMG! I love it! What store do you shop at? I want to call and see if they will reserve one for me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LaetitiaandBets said:


> OMG! I love it! What store do you shop at? I want to call and see if they will reserve one for me!


The pendant has not technically been announced so I would be surprised if SA's are already reserving pendants


----------



## lisawhit

LaetitiaandBets said:


> OMG! I love it! What store do you shop at? I want to call and see if they will reserve one for me!



I must back up a bit, I shop with several VCA boutiques and until it's officially announced it's just a rumored guess.


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> The pendant has not technically been announced so I would be surprised if SA's are already reserving pendants


I emailed my NM SA yesterday and asked if I could get on the list for this year's holiday pendant, if there was one already.  I didn't indicate that I thought I knew what it was.  She said she would add me - apparently one has been started at my store!


----------



## LaetitiaandBets

lisawhit said:


> I must back up a bit, I shop with several VCA boutiques and until it's officially announced it's just a rumored guess.


Oh well I hope its true because its so beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> The pendant has not technically been announced so I would be surprised if SA's are already reserving pendants



TGG, mine is. I made an appointment to see her tomorrow. [emoji1374] 
(Appointment not necessary, but I like to give her a heads up.)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> I emailed my NM SA yesterday and asked if I could get on the list for this year's holiday pendant, if there was one already.  I didn't indicate that I thought I knew what it was.  She said she would add me - apparently one has been started at my store!


Neimans is taking names now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> TGG, mine is. I made an appointment to see her tomorrow. [emoji1374]
> (Appointment not necessary, but I like to give her a heads up.)


You are right.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are right.



I won't let it go to my head... [emoji6]

....just to my neck! [emoji38] I crack myself up.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I won't let it go to my head... [emoji6]
> 
> ....just to my neck! [emoji38] I crack myself up.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans is taking names now.



Yes, there is a list...just in case [emoji6]


----------



## HeidiDavis

Do we know if it's pink gold or yellow gold yet?!?!?'


----------



## HADASSA

LaetitiaandBets said:


> OMG! I love it! What store do you shop at? I want to call and see if they will reserve one for me!





lisawhit said:


> I must back up a bit, I shop with several VCA boutiques and until it's officially announced it's just a rumored guess.



It's definitely rumoured until officially announced.

It's safe to put your name on a list to ensure that you get one - once the boutique is taking names.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> TGG, mine is. I made an appointment to see her tomorrow. [emoji1374]
> (Appointment not necessary, but I like to give her a heads up.)



BBC, are you going to get a sneak peek? [emoji6]

A Red stone with some character will be lovely [emoji7]

Oh!!! And please take some pics of the 6-motifs Magic necklaces and post in your thread[emoji1360]


----------



## ChaneLisette

klynneann said:


> I emailed my NM SA yesterday and asked if I could get on the list for this year's holiday pendant, if there was one already.  I didn't indicate that I thought I knew what it was.  She said she would add me - apparently one has been started at my store!


Yay! I do not know when they start the list but I always ask to be added around February just in case.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> BBC, are you going to get a sneak peek? [emoji6]
> 
> A Red stone with some character will be lovely [emoji7]
> 
> Oh!!! And please take some pics of the 6-motifs Magic necklaces and post in your thread[emoji1360]



I don't know, but I'm hoping for a preview and more info. [emoji41] She did say they won't be in until October. I will get more details tomorrow. She DID say pink gold, I will confirm.

And yes! Will be visiting that 6 motif again....will take some pics!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I don't know, but I'm hoping for a preview and more info. [emoji41] She did say they won't be in until October. I will get more details tomorrow. She DID say pink gold, I will confirm.
> 
> And yes! Will be visiting that 6 motif again....will take some pics!



Also heard PG but maybe you can get confirmation [emoji1360]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I don't know, but I'm hoping for a preview and more info. [emoji41] She did say they won't be in until October. I will get more details tomorrow. She DID say pink gold, I will confirm.
> 
> And yes! Will be visiting that 6 motif again....will take some pics!


When you meet with your SA tomorrow can you please check to see if she has any information about potential LE pieces for the 50th anniversary of Vintage Alambra?


----------



## Violet Bleu

I added myself to a list as well! Hope it will be a beautiful tone of red!


----------



## jenaps

Pretty exciting!! I wonder what variations there will be in the shades.  AND I wonder what other pieces they will make from it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well, unfortunately I have no further information except to say that my SA is quickly turning into one of my favorite people ever. And I am now on the list for both the earrings and the pendant. Hopefully we can get some pics and 50th Anniversary info soon! Although personally my summer is VERY short this year I'm soooo looking forward to the fall!!!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Well, unfortunately I have no further information except to say that my SA is quickly turning into one of my favorite people ever. And I am now on the list for both the earrings and the pendant. Hopefully we can get some pics and 50th Anniversary info soon! Although personally my summer is VERY short this year I'm soooo looking forward to the fall!!!



Thanks for your reply BBC[emoji1360]

We always say that we wish that the VCA peeps can read this forum and know what the masses want, instead of churning out what they think we would like.

How many of us have enquired about SOs? If they keep a log, they ought to know by now.


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> Well, unfortunately I have no further information except to say that my SA is quickly turning into one of my favorite people ever. And I am now on the list for both the earrings and the pendant. Hopefully we can get some pics and 50th Anniversary info soon! Although personally my summer is VERY short this year I'm soooo looking forward to the fall!!!


Heard from my SA and she said the earrings are very limited.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chaneljewel said:


> Heard from my SA and she said the earrings are very limited.



Mine told me the same.


----------



## cloee

Heard the same too re: earrings. Not sure how many we will get in Canada. I got my name on the list and paid deposit. Hope I am able to secure a pair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Heard from my SA and she said the earrings are very limited.


I would purchase them without hesitation if only I didn't already own the regular Vintage Alhambra pair.


----------



## lisawhit

Ok,  I may get into trouble here, but I'm going to think out loud.  I don't think VCA sold out of last years holiday pendant.  I saw it at several boutiques when we were in Europe in the spring.  Is it possible they are using this inventory for LE earrings?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

lisawhit said:


> Ok,  I may get into trouble here, but I'm going to think out loud.  I don't think VCA sold out of last years holiday pendant.  I saw it at several boutiques when we were in Europe in the spring.  Is it possible they are using this inventory for LE earrings?



Interesting thought- it was available earlier in the year on the UK website, it isn't now.


----------



## ChaneLisette

lisawhit said:


> Ok,  I may get into trouble here, but I'm going to think out loud.  I don't think VCA sold out of last years holiday pendant.  I saw it at several boutiques when we were in Europe in the spring.  Is it possible they are using this inventory for LE earrings?


That is exactly what I thought. I returned mine because it was too much like the gray MOP pendant I have.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Ok,  I may get into trouble here, but I'm going to think out loud.  I don't think VCA sold out of last years holiday pendant.  I saw it at several boutiques when we were in Europe in the spring.  Is it possible they are using this inventory for LE earrings?


----------



## HeidiDavis

lisawhit said:


> Ok,  I may get into trouble here, but I'm going to think out loud.  I don't think VCA sold out of last years holiday pendant.  I saw it at several boutiques when we were in Europe in the spring.  Is it possible they are using this inventory for LE earrings?




This didn't occur to me, but now that you say it, it makes perfect sense!  Not sure how I feel about VCA doing this (*if* it is indeed the case).  It would be nice if the house's creation of LE pieces was driven more by a focus on what the VCA consumer might enjoy versus the convenience of using up leftover stock.


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> Ok,  I may get into trouble here, but I'm going to think out loud.  I don't think VCA sold out of last years holiday pendant.  I saw it at several boutiques when we were in Europe in the spring.  Is it possible they are using this inventory for LE earrings?





Diamondbirdie said:


> Interesting thought- it was available earlier in the year on the UK website, it isn't now.





ChaneLisette said:


> That is exactly what I thought. I returned mine because it was too much like the gray MOP pendant I have.





texasgirliegirl said:


>





HeidiDavis said:


> This didn't occur to me, but now that you say it, it makes perfect sense!  Not sure how I feel about VCA doing this (*if* it is indeed the case).  It would be nice if the house's creation of LE pieces was driven more by a focus on what the VCA consumer might enjoy versus the convenience of using up leftover stock.



I really DO NOT think that VCA would resort to this. These pieces are numbered and their refusal to connect two 10s to make a 20 or separate one 20 into two, ought to speak volumes.

A possibility is that these were already in the workshop, unnumbered of course, and because demand was so low for the LE Pendant, quite possibly could have been used to make the LE earrings.

With that said, who knows what any Jewellery house will resort to doing to maximize profits.


----------



## rhm

Wow never thought of this alternative but my SA did mention that these earrings will be extremely limited in terms of stocks so who knows?


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> I really DO NOT think that VCA would resort to this. These pieces are numbered and their refusal to connect two 10s to make a 20 or separate one 20 into two, ought to speak volumes.
> 
> A possibility is that these were already in the workshop, unnumbered of course, and because demand was so low for the LE Pendant, quite possibly could have been used to make the LE earrings.
> 
> With that said, who knows what any Jewellery house will resort to doing to maximize profits.



That's what I meant with my thoughts - 

"A possibility is that these were already in the workshop, unnumbered of course, and because demand was so low for the LE Pendant, quite possibly could have been used to make the LE earrings."

You said it more eloquently Hadassa


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> That's what I meant with my thoughts -
> 
> "A possibility is that these were already in the workshop, unnumbered of course, and because demand was so low for the LE Pendant, quite possibly could have been used to make the LE earrings."
> 
> You said it more eloquently Hadassa



Hugs [emoji847]


----------



## purseinsanity

lisawhit said:


> That's what I meant with my thoughts -
> 
> "A possibility is that these were already in the workshop, unnumbered of course, and because demand was so low for the LE Pendant, quite possibly could have been used to make the LE earrings."
> 
> You said it more eloquently Hadassa


If that's the case, I wish they'd make 5 motifs!


----------



## purseinsanity

CATEYES said:


> Amen!!! This would be my dream piece after Lapis!


Me too.


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> I really do not like the diamond in the middle of any  Alhambra stone. Especially in a pair, it just reminds me of nipples....really not a fan....


LOL, I must admit that's why I haven't bought any yet!


----------



## purseinsanity

lisawhit said:


> I forgot to ask....I was stunned he told me!  He said he knows for sure what it is and I asked....and without missing a beat red tigers eye.... I'm pretty excited about it...pink or yellow gold will be gorgeous!!!


What's red tiger's eye?  I've never heard of it!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Hoping...
> 
> View attachment 3775344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775345


Now this is really pretty!


----------



## meridian

Has anyone ever had any luck in finding a last season's holiday pendant this late in the game? Now that I've seen the LE earrings that will be available in August I'm interested in making a set. I liked the onyx pendant when I saw it last year and didn't pull the trigger because of some other big purchases I'd made and now I'm kicking myself!!


----------



## HADASSA

meridian said:


> Has anyone ever had any luck in finding a last season's holiday pendant this late in the game? Now that I've seen the LE earrings that will be available in August I'm interested in making a set. I liked the onyx pendant when I saw it last year and didn't pull the trigger because of some other big purchases I'd made and now I'm kicking myself!!



You can try calling VCA Customer Service to see if they are able to locate one for you in the Americas. I really don't know if they can have one transferred in from another market where it might still be available.


----------



## meridian

HADASSA said:


> You can try calling VCA Customer Service to see if they are able to locate one for you in the Americas. I really don't know if they can have one transferred in from another market where it might still be available.



Thank you! I'll try calling tomorrow!


----------



## cloee

There might have been less demand as well because onyx is probably in almost everyone's collection. I only held off on onyx because YG makes me look like I have hepatitis. Leftover  stock or not, I am sooo looking forward to have the earrings. 

Perhaps they should have holiday pendants in stones not regularly available to make it more special and sought after.


----------



## chaneljewel

I think I'll wear the earrings a lot as I love the pendant.  It goes with everything.    My SA said that they only get four pairs of the earrings.  I really think it will be scarce.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I don't have the pendant but I tried on the regular onyx earrings and fell in love. Actually they looked great with my carnelian 10-motif, which was unexpected, and also with the yg 6-motif Magic which is on my list for 2017, so I am hoping this limited version will be just as good and a bit more special.

I am interested to see how the earrings and pendant would look together, maybe a little too matchy?


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I don't have the pendant but I tried on the regular onyx earrings and fell in love. Actually they looked great with my carnelian 10-motif, which was unexpected, and also with the yg 6-motif Magic which is on my list for 2017, so I am hoping this limited version will be just as good and a bit more special.
> 
> I am interested to see how the earrings and pendant would look together, maybe a little too matchy?



BBC, was waiting patiently for pics of the 6-motifs [emoji6] Please post in the other thread so we keep on topic on this one.

One or the other but not both together - too aging[emoji107]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> BBC, was waiting patiently for pics of the 6-motifs [emoji6] Please post in the other thread so we keep on topic on this one.
> 
> One or the other but not both together - too aging[emoji107]



Will do. [emoji8]


----------



## Onthego

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


Hi Hadassa, was wondering if you would know what these will look like in the back. I have tried on the vintage ones with the posts and clip and felt a little uncomfortable. Would these because of the diamond be even heavier. My poor earlobes are a little stretched out and certain earrings just dont look right. Is there somewhere on this VCA forum to see pictures of these earring in the regular vintage alhambra? I do love them and i have the pendant.


----------



## HADASSA

Onthego said:


> Hi Hadassa, was wondering if you would know what these will look like in the back. I have tried on the vintage ones with the posts and clip and felt a little uncomfortable. Would these because of the diamond be even heavier. My poor earlobes are a little stretched out and certain earrings just dont look right. Is there somewhere on this VCA forum to see pictures of these earring in the regular vintage alhambra? I do love them and i have the pendant.



Onthego, I really have no idea what the back construction will be.

An educated guess will be similar to the LE Pendants but it's a wait and see game.

You can probably ask the lovely ladies to share pics of their VAs. Do you want pics of the back of the regular VAs?


----------



## Onthego

HADASSA said:


> Onthego, I really have no idea what the back construction will be.
> 
> An educated guess will be similar to the LE Pendants but it's a wait and see game.
> 
> You can probably ask the lovely ladies to share pics of their VAs. Do you want pics of the back of the regular VAs?


You are fabulous. The back of my pendant is all gold and even had it engraved. But pictures of the regular VAs on the ear and the backs would be so helpful. My SA reached out to me to ask if I wanted to be on the "list" and I just wanted get an idea if they would work for me. Thank you ladies.


----------



## cloee

I am second guessing myself now. I don't wear heavy earrings. Hope these work for me.


----------



## mimibee

I have a chance going to Paris in the fall. Wondering If I should get the exclusive blue porcelain Alhambra from Paris or the red tiger eye LE from this year ? Which one would you pick?


----------



## HADASSA

mimibee said:


> I have a chance going to Paris in the fall. Wondering If I should get the exclusive blue porcelain Alhambra from Paris or the red tiger eye LE from this year ? Which one would you pick?


That's a very personal decision.

Since no one really knows what the RED TE will look like or even if it is truly the stone used for this year's LE Holiday pendant, you will have to wait and see which you prefer.

They are both exclusive pieces in their own right, so it depends on which one makes your heart sing more.


----------



## Toronto24

Violet Bleu said:


> I see! Very creative! I am very new to VCA, and so far I love the look of a matching pendant and earrings. I have acquired the malachite and onyx earrings and pendants. To me, they look beautiful as a set. I have also mixed and matched them a little bit but haven't found a perfect rhythm for that yet. The only one that I didn't like matching so far was my Mini Frivole pendant in WG. I didn't love the earrings in WG on me. Any suggestions for some compatible earrings? Right now, I wear it with the Tiffany Aria earrings.



I also love the look of matching earring/pendant sets. I do love how others mix and match their sets but to me personally I just feel more "complete" when I am wearing the set together.

As for matches with your wg mini frivole- I think the Tiffany aria earrings would look beautiful. And any other simple solitaires.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Toronto24 said:


> I also love the look of matching earring/pendant sets. I do love how others mix and match their sets but to me personally I just feel more "complete" when I am wearing the set together.
> 
> As for matches with your wg mini frivole- I think the Tiffany aria earrings would look beautiful. And any other simple solitaires.


Thank you! I feel so complete with a set!


----------



## cloee

I dont mind the matching earrings and pendant as well. I feel they are simple enough and would not look overehelming. i have yet to see once I get the earrings. 

This photo comes to mind for matching. i hope the LE earrings will achieve the same look


----------



## mimibee

HADASSA said:


> That's a very personal decision.
> 
> Since no one really knows what the RED TE will look like or even if it is truly the stone used for this year's LE Holiday pendant, you will have to wait and see which you prefer.
> 
> They are both exclusive pieces in their own right, so it depends on which one makes your heart sing more.



Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## HeidiDavis

mimibee said:


> I have a chance going to Paris in the fall. Wondering If I should get the exclusive blue porcelain Alhambra from Paris or the red tiger eye LE from this year ? Which one would you pick?




Personally, I would choose the blue Sevres LE Paris pendant. It's slightly larger in size than the Vintage Alhambra, plus I adore anything in blue. I can't think of a more perfect memento from a trip to Paris than that pendant. Just my opinion though.


----------



## kimikaze

HADASSA said:


> I am using this thread to post this info since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768500


So it's the 8th!! 
Will any of you lovely ladies be picking these up today??? Please share!


----------



## 911snowball

I am just awaiting word that they have arrived and I will be there to pick  mine up!  I do not own the regular vintage  onyx so it was an easy decision for me to get these LE earrings.  So excited!


----------



## sjunky13

Yay! Ty @HADASSA  .  xoxo  Ok, I will go back and read. So far not happy with the Holiday pendant news and thinking to get the onyx earrings. 
Ladies, did any of you order the earrings?


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:


> Yay! Ty @HADASSA  .  xoxo  Ok, I will go back and read. So far not happy with the Holiday pendant news and thinking to get the onyx earrings.
> Ladies, did any of you order the earrings?



I did! Waiting....I got the felling I'll see them towards the end of the month.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I did! Waiting....I got the felling I'll see them towards the end of the month.



Hopefully you should see them by next week [emoji1374]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> Hopefully you should see them by next week [emoji1374]



Ack! Hopefully I'll make a few Ebay sales first. [emoji1374][emoji28]


----------



## swt_decadent

How much does the holiday pendant usually cost? I'm thinking of buying the vintage alhambra pendant on my birthday or just wait for the holiday pendant if its only a few price difference with the diamond in the center.


----------



## cloee

In Canada,  the holiday pendant is typically 1k more. It should be less than that in US. 
it would also vary depending on the stone. Not sure how much more the red tiger's eye  would cost compared to the existing TE.


----------



## sjunky13

BBC said:


> I did! Waiting....I got the felling I'll see them towards the end of the month.


Yay! Can't wait. Deciding if I want these or something else.


----------



## Mediana

Still no pics out?


----------



## NewBe

Is it true that VCA will be releasing info on this year's holiday pendant on Sept.1?


----------



## Paola1976

Hi any news on the VCA limited 2017 Alhambra pendant?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hoping that we hear official news soon. 
Perhaps after Labor Day?


----------



## chaneljewel

The wait!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

My local SA confirmed red tigers eye. She knows nothing else. She personally is hoping for a blue (like turquoise) porcelain next year but doesn't feel that will happen.


----------



## Paola1976

Thank u


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I was told the stone was called Bullseye. But no photos as of yet.


----------



## bags to die for

I've seen a picture but wasn't sure it's genuine.  If it is, it's gorgeous. Pinky red.


----------



## tbbbjb

Ok, I know it has already been confirmed for this year. 

But, a friend and I are dreaming.  I personally know for a fact that VCA employees are told to watch this forum so I am presenting my idea.  I would love to see a pink stone.  A natural not man made.  

I personally think Pink MOP in an ombré color like the following would be TDF.  Can you imagine this in a 10 motif?  Yum!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> Ok, I know it has already been confirmed for this year.
> 
> But, a friend and I are dreaming.  I personally know for a fact that VCA employees are told to watch this forum so I am presenting my idea.  I would love to see a pink stone.  A natural not man made.
> 
> I personally think Pink MOP in an ombré color like the following would be TDF.  Can you imagine this in a 10 motif?  Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3812247


Based on the popularity special orders for pink porcelain, I think you are definitely on to something!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Can't wait to see pics of the Holiday pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the Holiday pendant


When will we get to see it?
Has anybody seen any photos yet?


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> When will we get to see it?
> Has anybody seen any photos yet?


I know the SAs have seen pics and know what it is for sure. The SA I spoke to was super secretive about it and surprisingly told me not to hold my breath over it because I may not like it. :/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I know the SAs have seen pics and know what it is for sure. The SA I spoke to was super secretive about it and surprisingly told me not to hold my breath over it because I may not like it. :/


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


>


She did say collectors will like it, so I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Violet Bleu said:


> She did say collectors will like it, so I don't know. We'll see.



Aaaaargh!!!! What does that mean????? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Aaaaargh!!!! What does that mean????? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


Probably means we will like it...
I have a feeling that it's going to look great with your coloring, too!!
Sounds as if VCA wants to do their reveal after Labor Day. Aren't they having their big meeting soon? Next week?
Tired of waiting .....


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> Probably means we will like it...
> I have a feeling that it's going to look great with your coloring, too!!
> Sounds as if VCA wants to do their reveal after Labor Day. Aren't they having their big meeting soon? Next week?
> Tired of waiting .....


I thought it was this week


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> I thought it was this week


You could be right. 
Hope so.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BBC said:


> Aaaaargh!!!! What does that mean????? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


Honestly, I think people will like it. She was just speaking directly about my taste because she knows that I am acquiring specific pieces to create a perfect VCA capsule collection. Perhaps, she thought it wouldn't match with the current pieces that I have. She may be wrong though. I might fall in love. . .


----------



## lisawhit

waiting impatiently for a photo


----------



## Notorious Pink

(Failed attempt to link giphys here...sorry!)


----------



## susan08

Still no pic out? I'm checking this post daily to see if any photo is posted. So excited!


----------



## wkang1314

Got the picture online, but not sure if it's the right one! Does anyone know the price?


----------



## Angielee

VINTAGE ALHAMBRA Pendant set in Rose Gold with Bull's Eye and 1 Diamond
$3350
1 Round Diamond: 0.05 ct 1 Bull's Eye Motif: 2.50 ct Rose Gold Weight: 5.90 gr

WorldWide Holiday 2017 Limited Edition


----------



## pazt

Reminds me of letterwood . I'll have the wait and see it in person


----------



## 911snowball

Just spoke to my SM, she described it as reddish brown, a deeper version of tigers eye. The photo I got was more brown and less red than the one above.


----------



## pazt

pazt said:


> View attachment 3816746
> 
> Reminds me of letterwood . I'll have the wait and see it in person





wkang1314 said:


> Here it is! Does anyone know the price?



$3350


----------



## 911snowball

The photo just posted by patz is what I rec'd.


----------



## kimikaze

wkang1314 said:


> Here it is! Does anyone know the price?


Wow! Thank you for putting me out of my misery & sharing.....FINALLY, a picture! I actually think it's better than I could have  imagined and I'm dying to see it on. I think the RG really compliments it. I'm feeling a wonderful warm hue radiating and it will certainly compliment many skin tones.


----------



## MyDogTink

What's the stone or material? Isn't bullseye just the design?

Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## klynneann

Thank you for sharing pics and info everyone!!  I'm not in love with it (though maybe that will change when seeing it in person) and for the price, there are other items I'd rather have.  It was fun to share in the excitement of anticipation though!  Looking forward to info on the 50th Anniversary offering...


----------



## pazt

MyDogTink said:


> What's the stone or material? Isn't bullseye just the design?
> 
> Thanks for posting this!!


Red tigers eye stone


----------



## breeze22

Hmmm~ I wish it was more red and less brown!


----------



## lilbluebear

Thanks for the picture! I think I'm safe for this year's Holiday pendant. It's pretty but not a love at first sight for me. Will wait for next year LE.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wkang1314 said:


> Got the picture online, but not sure if it's the right one! Does anyone know the price?


Oh oh. 
If this is an accurate representation of red bullseye 
I really  it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3816746
> 
> Reminds me of letterwood . I'll have the wait and see it in person


These photos look like regular TE. 
I hope that irl the pendant is more red like in the first photo posted.


----------



## lisawhit

finally a picture...It really looks versatile!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> These photos look like regular TE.
> I hope that irl the pendant is more red like in the first photo posted.



I believe we may see a variety of diff versions especially with the striations and may be best to see it up close. I do hope it's more red than brown. But the red does run more burgundy than ruby red.


----------



## baghagg

wkang1314 said:


> Got the picture online, but not sure if it's the right one! Does anyone know the price?


I must say that I'm pleasantly surprised by this image. .  where can this image be found online,  are there any more images and does anyone know when it will become available for purchase?


----------



## pazt

baghagg said:


> I must say that I'm pleasantly surprised by this image. .  where can this image be found online,  are there any more images and does anyone know when it will become available for purchase?




My pics are from my SA


----------



## pazt

Ok here's a reference comparison on the tigers eye in YG vs the bulls eye in PG (red tigers eye) . 

It does look pretty. But since I have a letterwood pendant in pink gold,  it does look similar. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Not sure if I love it.


----------



## MyDogTink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3816959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here's a reference comparison on the tigers eye in YG vs the bulls eye in PG (red tigers eye) .
> 
> It does look pretty. But since I have a letterwood pendant in pink gold,  it does look similar. I'll have to wait and see.



Hi Pazt- thanks for this. Any chance you could do a comparison of the new pendant next to letterwood?


----------



## pazt

MyDogTink said:


> Hi Pazt- thanks for this. Any chance you could do a comparison of the new pendant next to letterwood?



Good idea! Hang on


----------



## pazt

Left side (2 images top and bottom left) : LETTER WOOD PENDANTS 

RIght side : 2017 BULLS EYE RED TIGERS EYE HOLIDAY PENDANT


----------



## Coconuts40

I won't be purchasing it, but I find it very pretty 
But then again I have always been drawn to Letterwood and the existing TE.


----------



## HeidiDavis

pazt said:


> View attachment 3817045
> 
> 
> Left side (2 images top and bottom left) : LETTER WOOD PENDANTS
> 
> RIght side : 2017 BULLS EYE RED TIGERS EYE HOLIDAY PENDANT




Thank you, pazt!!

They look very similar in terms of color in the pics.  Texture looks different.  I'll be interested to see what people think when they compare them side-by-side in real time.


----------



## MyDogTink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3817045
> 
> 
> Left side (2 images top and bottom left) : LETTER WOOD PENDANTS
> 
> RIght side : 2017 BULLS EYE RED TIGERS EYE HOLIDAY PENDANT



Thank you, Pazt.

I don't have letterwood so therefore I'm drawn to the 2017 pendant. However it looks so similar to letterwood which makes me wonder why VCA chose this.


----------



## kimber418

pazt said:


> View attachment 3817045
> 
> 
> Left side (2 images top and bottom left) : LETTER WOOD PENDANTS
> 
> RIght side : 2017 BULLS EYE RED TIGERS EYE HOLIDAY PENDANT



Thanks for posting these photos Pazt.   Was the Letterwood pendant with a diamond a 
Holiday Pendant?  I do not remember this ever being made.   Do you know what year it was made?

Thanks!


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for posting these photos Pazt.   Was the Letterwood pendant with a diamond a
> Holiday Pendant?  I do not remember this ever being made.   Do you know what year it was made?
> 
> Thanks!



It was a 2012 Limited Edition pendant when they first discovered the wood material in VCA Paris


----------



## kate2828

It's pretty but think it will be hard to wear because of the color. Also, kind of reminds me of my hardwood floors.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3816959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here's a reference comparison on the tigers eye in YG vs the bulls eye in PG (red tigers eye) .
> 
> It does look pretty. But since I have a letterwood pendant in pink gold,  it does look similar. I'll have to wait and see.


I had a very sneaky feeling that this stone would look like letterwood.....


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had a very sneaky feeling that this stone would look like letterwood.....



Yup - it's that brown hue and similar striations


----------



## kimber418

pazt said:


> It was a 2012 Limited Edition pendant when they first discovered the wood material in VCA Paris


Thank you pazt..... now I am remembering this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Yup - it's that brown hue and similar striations


Might be really pretty layered with a 20 motif (letterwood).
Also, perhaps this will appeal to those who love the color of letterwood but can't get beyond the idea that they are buying wood and prefer stone.  The movement of TE is so pretty so I can appreciate the appeal.
The first photo posted I love.....the following (more brown) examples, not so much.
I wonder if there will be variation in the color like there was with the gray MOP?


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Might be really pretty layered with a 20 motif (letterwood).
> Also, perhaps this will appeal to those who love the color of letterwood but can't get beyond the idea that they are buying wood and prefer stone.  The movement of TE is so pretty so I can appreciate the appeal.
> The first photo posted I love.....the following (more brown) examples, not so much.
> I wonder if there will be variation in the color like there was with the gray MOP?


I hope there are some with more of a red or burgundy hue!


----------



## Coconuts40

I find it very very pretty, but quite honestly I am very disappointed VCA could not be more creative in their options. At this time, VCA now has three options that can pass for each other: Bulls eye, TE, Letterwood. They are way too similar to motivate a purchase from me.  

It makes me wonder if VCA plans to retire TE or perhaps letter wood and replace it with this semiprecious stone.  I personally don't let the thought of wood prevent me from purchasing letter wood, but I can see how many would be hesitant. This may just be its replacement?


----------



## HADASSA

wkang1314 said:


> Got the picture online, but not sure if it's the right one! Does anyone know the price?





Angielee said:


> VINTAGE ALHAMBRA Pendant set in Rose Gold with Bull's Eye and 1 Diamond
> $3350
> 1 Round Diamond: 0.05 ct 1 Bull's Eye Motif: 2.50 ct Rose Gold Weight: 5.90 gr
> 
> WorldWide Holiday 2017 Limited Edition



A warm welcome to our newest members "wkang" and "Angielee" and heartfelt thanks for sharing such sensitive information. You have put many of us out of our misery in wondering what this year's Pendant looked like.

If we didn't know better, we might think you gals work for VCA corporate. 



pazt said:


> View attachment 3816746
> 
> Reminds me of letterwood . I'll have the wait and see it in person



Pazt, thank you for always being one of the first to share intel [emoji1360]


----------



## cloee

While i was not contemplating on this purchase, i was still hoping for something different. I hope these look more unique up close. Totally share everyone's comments on how this looks similar to letterwood. 
I hope VCA is just preoccupied for the 50th anniv LE piece(s) and we can expect better stones soon.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cloee said:


> While i was not contemplating on this purchase, i was still hoping for something different. I hope these look more unique up close. Totally share everyone's comments on how this looks similar to letterwood.
> I hope VCA is just preoccupied for the 50th anniv LE piece(s) and we can expect better stones soon.


I have a hunch that some collectors are going to hold off from purchasing anything new until the 50th anniversary items are revealed (unless they are still growing their collection with basics).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> A warm welcome to our newest members "wkang" and "Angielee" and heartfelt thanks for sharing such sensitive information. You have put many of us out of our misery in wondering what this year's Pendant looked like.
> 
> If we didn't know better, we might think you gals work for VCA corporate.
> 
> 
> 
> Pazt, thank you for always being one of the first to share intel [emoji1360]


The smart SA's do read this forum. 
It should be required reading for corporate research IMO.


----------



## kimber418

Just in case any smart SA's or corporate VP's at VCA are reading this:
Please make a 20 motif in Raspberry pink or blue sevres porcelain
or something fun and new in a 20 motif .................. and remember we
are in the USA!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love it especially the one with more red striations.   The pink gold is so pretty with the bulls eye color too.  These single motif pendants are so easy to wear and layer beautifully with other VCA pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have a hunch that some collectors are going to hold off from purchasing anything new until the 50th anniversary items are revealed (unless they are still growing their collection with basics).



I am definitely holding out - the Holiday Gifts will have to wait until Spring 2018 [emoji1374]


----------



## kkaate

Agree it is a disappointment. I guess it is somewhat different to TE / LW, but I bet in most lights and circumstances they would be mistaken for each other.


----------



## sailorstripes

This year's Holiday Pendant is not for me but I bet it will be one of those VCA pieces that if I saw it in person I would be crazy for it since I think regular TE is so gorgeous. I can't wait to see actual photos of it, and am even more excited to see mod shots from any lucky ladies who purchase this pendant!


----------



## cloee

The holiday pendant will cost $4200CAD + tax.
Photo (as posted by others) plus some interesting info shared by my SA on the stone.


----------



## Paola1976

Thank you! Love the significance of the stone


----------



## Violet Bleu

cloee said:


> The holiday pendant will cost $4200CAD + tax.
> Photo (as posted by others) plus some interesting info shared by my SA on the stone.
> 
> View attachment 3819194
> View attachment 3819195


Love the meaning!


----------



## Suzie

Not for me, I only see brown, don't see red at all.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree that this will likely be a pendant/stone that looks better in person.
The grey mother of pearl holiday pendant was the same. It did not look very pretty because it's difficult to capture with photography.
Last year's onyx didn't initially wow me yet I wear mine all the time. 
Perhaps this one will be similar (brown is a neutral) although I hope to see more red.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Not for me, I only see brown, don't see red at all.



I thought the same, but if you go back the very first picture does look more red than this. I am reeeeeeeeeally hoping that pic is more accurate.


----------



## Notorious Pink

wkang1314 said:


> Got the picture online, but not sure if it's the right one! Does anyone know the price?



This one.


----------



## letsgo

I'm considering getting the holiday pendant this year. Do any of you know if the bulls eye is suitable for everyday wear? (Any shrinkage, ok in the shower, etc)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

letsgo said:


> I'm considering getting the holiday pendant this year. Do any of you know if the bulls eye is suitable for everyday wear? (Any shrinkage, ok in the shower, etc)


You should not shower with ANY of these stones.


----------



## sslfn

When the holiday pendant will be available for purchase in US?


----------



## MyDogTink

sslfn said:


> When the holiday pendant will be available for purchase in US?



October 1st


----------



## HADASSA

My *DSA at NM* has a pair of *LE ONYX EARRINGS PINK GOLD* on hold for me but sadly with this price increase coming up, have other things on my wishlist and must pass.

If anyone is interested please PM for SA info.


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> My *DSA at NM* has a pair of *LE ONYX EARRINGS PINK GOLD* on hold for me but sadly with this price increase coming up, have other things on my wishlist and must pass.
> 
> If anyone is interested please PM for SA info.


What date will the increase be?


----------



## kate2828

CATEYES said:


> What date will the increase be?



And is this the USA? We had a price decrease earlier this year.


----------



## Goldilush

kate2828 said:


> And is this the USA? We had a price decrease earlier this year.


My SA told me September 28 - up 6%


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> What date will the increase be?



September 28th [emoji20]


----------



## breeze22

Oh no! [emoji33] so soon. Now I have to look at my wish list more closely.


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> September 28th [emoji20]


Oh snap! Thanks for the info!


----------



## kate2828

Goldilush said:


> My SA told me September 28 - up 6%



Thank you. Would you know if this is 6% across the board? I was planning on buying a magic Alhambra necklace for myself this Christmas but if the increase is atb I will need to make it an early gift!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kate2828 said:


> Thank you. Would you know if this is 6% across the board? I was planning on buying a magic Alhambra necklace for myself this Christmas but if the increase is atb I will need to make it an early gift!



The entire Alhambra collection will be going up 6%.


----------



## klynneann

My SA just emailed to let me know that the pendant will be $3600 due to the price increase.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> My SA just emailed to let me know that the pendant will be $3600 due to the price increase.


The LE Pendant??? If so, that is crazy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> My SA just emailed to let me know that the pendant will be $3600 due to the price increase.


I really do wish that we had an "unlike" button.....
Perhaps this is why the holiday pendant is being released later this year.


----------



## lisawhit

klynneann said:


> My SA just emailed to let me know that the pendant will be $3600 due to the price increase.


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> The LE Pendant??? If so, that is crazy


 Yes!  Because the price increase is effective September 28 and the pendant isn't available until October 1!


----------



## valnsw

klynneann said:


> My SA just emailed to let me know that the pendant will be $3600 due to the price increase.





HADASSA said:


> The LE Pendant??? If so, that is crazy



I hope the VCA corporate folks are looking at this forum to hear our views. I would have thought holiday pendant or new launch items should not be subject to their price increase. Wonder what their pricing strategists are doing -_-

I was informed of the holiday pendant to be launched 1 Oct with the price given. So far, I have not been told there will be price adjustment on it yet. Keeping fingers crossed though.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really do wish that we had an "unlike" button.....
> Perhaps this is why the holiday pendant is being released later this year.



Where I am, the holiday pendant this year is still launched around same time as last year. 

There shouldn't be just an "unlike" button. Should have one "angry" emoticon button for us LOL


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> I hope the VCA corporate folks are looking at this forum to hear our views. I would have thought holiday pendant or new launch items should not be subject to their price increase. Wonder what their pricing strategists are doing -_-
> 
> I was informed of the holiday pendant to be launched 1 Oct with the price given. So far, I have not been told there will be price adjustment on it yet. Keeping fingers crossed though.


Valnsw, in the past, this is how it has been - a fixed price regardless of price increase.

Unless these SAs are trying to exact a full deposit to maintain the price. This whole business is just not making any sense to me.

The only reason for a price increase I can see is the weaker US dollar vs the GBP and EURO. If VCA corporate is doing this to generate sales so close to the holidays, then this plan may just backfire.


----------



## cloee

Is the price increase happening only in US? I also have some items that i planned on puchasing after knowing what the 50th LE would be


----------



## HADASSA

cloee said:


> Is the price increase happening only in US? I also have some items that i planned on puchasing after knowing what the 50th LE would be



VCA is trying to be smart - making us purchase now opposed to after we find out the 50th offering(s).

Can't say if it's US only. Maybe ladies in other parts of the world might be able to answer.


----------



## kat99

M


----------



## ceedoan

while i think it's beautiful, i don't think it fits my personal style. maybe next year!


----------



## Paola1976

When will the 50th anniversary pieces be available ?


----------



## HADASSA

Paola1976 said:


> When will the 50th anniversary pieces be available ?



Your guess is as good as ours. 

But hopefully it should be a Spring offering [emoji1374]


----------



## susan08

Any insight of what will be the 50th anniversary LE?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Perhaps you'd like to read through this and the LE thread?


----------



## susan08

found a photo of 2017 LE. According to the op, it’s from Sydney and she got the old price before increase! SA will hold it for her till Oct 1st.


----------



## susan08

BBC said:


> Perhaps you'd like to read through this and the LE thread?



I was always following these two posts lol but didn’t see any details out. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## 911snowball

Thanks for posting this photo susan!  It is not speaking to me, it may  be the lighting though.


----------



## Paola1976

I spoke to my SA the price will be $3,600.
I guess that is with the increase.


----------



## Notorious Pink

susan08 said:


> I was always following these two posts lol but didn’t see any details out. Maybe I missed something?



Nope, you missed nothing....just numerous posts repeating that no one knows any details at all yet and probably won't for a while!!! After all this secrecy, the anniversary pieces had better be worth it. 

At this point I am not planning to get the holiday pendant but I am going to make sure they know that what sealed it for me is the way they handled the release timing with the price increase.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BBC said:


> Nope, you missed nothing....just numerous posts repeating that no one knows any details at all yet and probably won't for a while!!! After all this secrecy, the anniversary pieces had better be worth it.
> 
> At this point I am not planning to get the holiday pendant but I am going to make sure they know that what sealed it for me is the way they handled the release timing with the price increase.


I was considering the pendant, but this price increase has turned me off of it completely.


----------



## Onthego

susan08 said:


> View attachment 3833736
> 
> 
> found a photo of 2017 LE. According to the op, it’s from Sydney and she got the old price before increase! SA will hold it for her till Oct 1st.


I asked my SA to do that, but the necklace was already prices $3600, the new price. Also the one I saw but forgot to take picture just looks like regular tigers eye. So I did not get it and do not plan to get it.


----------



## HADASSA

Onthego said:


> I asked my SA to do that, but the necklace was already prices $3600, the new price. Also the one I saw but forgot to take picture just looks like regular tigers eye. So I did not get it and do not plan to get it.


Once they have to charge on the launch date, I can't see any way to lock in cheaper price ($3350) now


----------



## susan08

Onthego said:


> I asked my SA to do that, but the necklace was already prices $3600, the new price. Also the one I saw but forgot to take picture just looks like regular tigers eye. So I did not get it and do not plan to get it.



OP said it’s 4650 aud. I’m not sure if it’s already the increased price. Or just the deposit for now. She might need to pay the difference on Oct 1st. I’ll keep u posted if I heard anything.


----------



## pazt

So I saw the holiday pendant recently (but was not allowed to take pics) and the one I saw has a similar color to my carnelain. It has a very warm color especially with the rose gold chain and you hardly see the striations. So that particular one was more orange-y with hints of stripes. 

Very interesting. I am excited to see other color variations because they did mention other ones are darker.


----------



## pazt

susan08 said:


> View attachment 3833736
> 
> 
> found a photo of 2017 LE. According to the op, it’s from Sydney and she got the old price before increase! SA will hold it for her till Oct 1st.



The one I saw has less striations than this one. It's actually pretty.


----------



## susan08

pic from my SA. I think I’ll pass it this year. Waiting for the reveal of 50th LE


----------



## susan08

Another pic from my friend’s SA. More like a brownish color??


----------



## lisawhit

susan08 said:


> View attachment 3837953
> 
> Another pic from my friend’s SA. More like a brownish color??



Thanks for the pictures...many different looks...


----------



## ShyShy

This is a deeper brown one with some burgundy tones.  The striations you see on the picture changes with light (it moves depending on where the light hits, unlike the malachite).  Hope I’m making sense.  Pendants are not for me in general but hope this helps


----------



## Coconuts40

susan08 said:


> View attachment 3837953
> 
> Another pic from my friend’s SA. More like a brownish color??



I love the colouring of this particular pendant.  Thank you for sharing.

Although the holiday pendant is pretty - why oh why would VCA offer a stone that resembles two stones that already exist?  I know this has been mentioned already, but I just can't get over this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

susan08 said:


> View attachment 3837953
> 
> Another pic from my friend’s SA. More like a brownish color??


This one looks like it has almost a plaid striation pattern.
This is strange because it was my understanding that this stone would not have a lot of variation yet these photos all look very different.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

susan08 said:


> View attachment 3837953
> 
> Another pic from my friend’s SA. More like a brownish color??


This looks like letterwood, so disappointed =(


----------



## gagabag

Thank you all for all the lovely photos. Not too sure about this yet. I was told it will look more like the letterwood but glossier. Need to see it first I guess...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The


----------



## pazt

Here's one really comparable to my carnelian in color. 

More orangey than red or brown.


----------



## purseinsanity

I still wish it was Turquoise with YG and diamond!


----------



## Notorious Pink

#vcafail


----------



## baghagg

BBC said:


> #vcafail


+1, and I think vca realizes it


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> +1, and I think vca realizes it


I think you are right and I feel sad about this.
Each year we all eagerly anticipate the holiday pendant. I want to love this year’s pendant....
but I just don’t.
I would rather save those funds to apply towards something else. 
There are so many other beautiful items to wish for.


----------



## Notorious Pink

baghagg said:


> +1, and I think vca realizes it



I HOPE VCA realizes it. [emoji254]


----------



## baghagg

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you are right and I feel sad about this.
> Each year we all eagerly anticipate the holiday pendant. I want to love this year’s pendant....
> but I just don’t.
> I would rather save those funds to apply towards something else.
> There are so many other beautiful items to wish for.


I agree. . It's disappointing

It's appearing as if VCA knows the pendant is a bust but (financially) must move forward with it (albeit, slowly),  so decided to recoup with the (odd) price increases, lack of information, etc.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> I agree. . It's disappointing
> 
> It's appearing as if VCA knows the pendant is a bust but (financially) must move forward with it (albeit, slowly),  so decided to recoup with the (odd) price increases, lack of information, etc.


They have a genuine opportunity to make it up by offering something very special for the 50th. 
Hopefully it won’t be brown, nor porcelain, nor every piece paved in diamonds.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> They have a genuine opportunity to make it up by offering something very special for the 50th.
> Hopefully it won’t be brown, nor porcelain, nor every piece paved in diamonds.


VCA, please just give us either gray mother of pearl, turquoise or lapis.
It’s that simple. 
 The collection would fly off the shelves.


----------



## luckylove

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA, please just give us either gray mother of pearl, turquoise or lapis.
> It’s that simple.
> The collection would fly off the shelves.



THIS!!!! VCA are you listening???


----------



## HeidiDavis

I am in Aspen and got to see the holiday pendant yesterday at the local VCA. The SA was very excited about it. I told him that it looked quite a bit like letterwood and he said 'No, the bullseye glows more. The letterword is more flat.' This is probably true but I still find the two to be too similar. The pendant is pretty but I'm going to pass.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA, please just give us either gray mother of pearl, turquoise or lapis.
> It’s that simple.
> The collection would fly off the shelves.



ITA!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA, please just give us either gray mother of pearl, turquoise or lapis.
> It’s that simple.
> The collection would fly off the shelves.


Ha ha ha yes!! Just do it VCA


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> I am in Aspen and got to see the holiday pendant yesterday at the local VCA. The SA was very excited about it. I told him that it looked quite a bit like letterwood and he said 'No, the bullseye glows more. The letterword is more flat.' This is probably true but I still find the two to be too similar. The pendant is pretty but I'm going to pass.



I'm sorry to interject my ridiculous sense of humor yet again, but I feel like this conversation is like beating a dead parrot.




"Look at this new limited piece! It's gorgeous!"
"It looks like twelve other pieces you have"
"No! It's different! If you squint and hold it at an angle, it's COMPLETELY different!"
"No it isn't."
"Yes it is!"
"No it isn't."
"Yes it is!"
"It's brown"
"But it glows! It's a glowing brown!"
"It looks like letterwood."
"But it's not! It's a totally different stone! I promise!!"

(Continue to keep hitting countertop - or your own head - with ex-parrot here.)


----------



## 911snowball

I am another loyal VCA client taking a pass on this  year's pendant.  Writing this in hopes that VCA management reads this thread-
I agree with what has been posted above especially regarding the grey MOP.  Would open my wallet immediately if it appeared!


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBC said:


> I'm sorry to interject my ridiculous sense of humor yet again, but I feel like this conversation is like beating a dead parrot.
> 
> View attachment 3841253
> 
> 
> "Look at this new limited piece! It's gorgeous!"
> "It looks like twelve other pieces you have"
> "No! It's different! If you squint and hold it at an angle, it's COMPLETELY different!"
> "No it isn't."
> "Yes it is!"
> "No it isn't."
> "Yes it is!"
> "It's brown"
> "But it glows! It's a glowing brown!"
> "It looks like letterwood."
> "But it's not! It's a totally different stone! I promise!!"
> 
> (Continue to keep hitting countertop - or your own head - with ex-parrot here.)




Lol, BBC! You are so right! It actually did feel like that! The SA presented it like it was this breathtaking, groundbreaking piece. I was clearly underwhelmed, so he turned the sales pitch up a notch. He pointed out the striations and 'glowy wonderful-ness' of the pendant. I just couldn't get as excited about it as he wanted me to. Lol


----------



## klynneann

To me it just looks like a cross between carnelian and letterwood.  I guess if you don't have either and want to kind of "kill two birds with one stone," this would do the trick.  I've only been into VCA in time to see the last 3 offerings, and I have yet to purchase one.  But it kills me to know that I missed the grey MOP holiday pendant by just 1 year!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> Lol, BBC! You are so right! It actually did feel like that! The SA presented it like it was this breathtaking, groundbreaking piece. I was clearly underwhelmed, so he turned the sales pitch up a notch. He pointed out the striations and 'glowy wonderful-ness' of the pendant. I just couldn't get as excited about it as he wanted me to. Lol



I'm sorry....'glowy wonderful-ness'....I'm dying here. I need to mentally add this to my skit. I'm so happy that I can crack myself up.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> Lol, BBC! You are so right! It actually did feel like that! The SA presented it like it was this breathtaking, groundbreaking piece. I was clearly underwhelmed, so he turned the sales pitch up a notch. He pointed out the striations and 'glowy wonderful-ness' of the pendant. I just couldn't get as excited about it as he wanted me to. Lol


I also declined because it is just not my taste. I did see a video of it and I thought the striations were pretty but I would still prefer to save my money for something else. I will now begin dreaming of what will be offered next year.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I'm sorry to interject my ridiculous sense of humor yet again, but I feel like this conversation is like beating a dead parrot.
> 
> View attachment 3841253
> 
> 
> "Look at this new limited piece! It's gorgeous!"
> "It looks like twelve other pieces you have"
> "No! It's different! If you squint and hold it at an angle, it's COMPLETELY different!"
> "No it isn't."
> "Yes it is!"
> "No it isn't."
> "Yes it is!"
> "It's brown"
> "But it glows! It's a glowing brown!"
> "It looks like letterwood."
> "But it's not! It's a totally different stone! I promise!!"
> 
> (Continue to keep hitting countertop - or your own head - with ex-parrot here.)



These SAs are like parrots - they ALL learn the same script written by the VCA strategic marketing team. Don't  interrupt them as they rave on, they might forget where they left off.

The thing is, it's like a stuck record - an OLDIE but NO GOLDIE 

Don't forget though - it's LE. The Onyx earrings still available at $5750 but let's raise the price. And oh!!! We think this Red TE will hit the Bull's Eye (pun intended) at $3600.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I'm sorry....'glowy wonderful-ness'....I'm dying here. I need to mentally add this to my skit. I'm so happy that I can crack myself up.


This is what "glowy wonderful-ness' really means -  $$$$ in your wallet.


----------



## expatwife

BBC said:


> I'm sorry to interject my ridiculous sense of humor yet again, but I feel like this conversation is like beating a dead parrot.
> 
> View attachment 3841253
> 
> 
> "Look at this new limited piece! It's gorgeous!"
> "It looks like twelve other pieces you have"
> "No! It's different! If you squint and hold it at an angle, it's COMPLETELY different!"
> "No it isn't."
> "Yes it is!"
> "No it isn't."
> "Yes it is!"
> "It's brown"
> "But it glows! It's a glowing brown!"
> "It looks like letterwood."
> "But it's not! It's a totally different stone! I promise!!"
> 
> (Continue to keep hitting countertop - or your own head - with ex-parrot here.)



Hahaha, this is so true [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I saw the pendant yesterday and the conversation went pretty much like you described [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is all so funny yet so sad at once.
Isn’t today the official launch?
So many of us have eagerly anticipated this day.
Since the Summer.
I wonder how the pendant is selling outside of our thread (it appears that not one member has purchased the item or if they have aren’t willing to admit it).
I feel bad for the SA’s who are trying hard to promote this pendant. They are likely as disappointed as we are.
I hope that the 50th promises to deliver something that we will all love and equally as important, be able to afford.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is all so funny yet so sad at once.
> Isn’t today the official al launch?
> So many of us had eagerly anticipated this day.
> Since the Summer.
> I wonder how the pendant is selling outside of our thread (it appears that not one member has purchased the item or if they have aren’t willing to admit it).
> I feel bad for the SA’s who are trying hard to promote this pendant. They are likely as disappointed as we are.
> I hope that the 50th promises to deliver something that we will all love and equally as important, be able to afford.


After this EPIC FAIL, I am not holding my breath. In that way if it's something wow, I'll be pleasantly surprised.

This LE Pendant is really a "HARD-SELL" - it's like trying to sell a man a ship who lives in the desert, especially the "glowy wonderful-ness" of the oasis


----------



## Violet Bleu

This is all so true! My dear SA told me that she had a pendant set aside for me. I told her that I would pass and was waiting on the 50th Anniversary offerings. She did not skip a beat in saying that she looks forward to helping me with those. Another SA had told me not to hold my breath when I was anticipating the release. At least these SAs know this pendant is not suitable to my taste. That makes me happy!


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> These SAs are like parrots - they ALL learn the same script written by the VCA strategic marketing team. Don't  interrupt them as they rave on, they might forget where they left off.
> 
> The thing is, it's like a stuck record - an OLDIE but NO GOLDIE
> 
> Don't forget though - it's LE. The Onyx earrings still available at $5750 but let's raise the price. And oh!!! We think this Red TE will hit the Bull's Eye (pun intended) at $3600.


Ha ha ha this was a nice chuckle for my morning!!!


----------



## Bethc

I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Bethc said:


> View attachment 3842704
> View attachment 3842705
> 
> 
> I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.



Congratulations!!! [emoji322]The LE onyx earrings are gorgeous and I loved the extra bit of sparkle from the diamond when I tried them on. Excellent choices!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> View attachment 3842704
> View attachment 3842705
> 
> 
> I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.


Beth~ Congratulations on your new pieces!   I love the LE rose gold onyx earrings.


----------



## Goldilush

Bethc said:


> View attachment 3842704
> View attachment 3842705
> 
> 
> I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.


Gorgeous! Love the color and markings of your 2017 Holiday pendant! My SA showed me two holiday pendants. One was darker than the other with different patterns but both were lovely. They truly come to life when worn: the stone has movement and the pink gold chains really sparkles on the skin.  Enjoy your great purchase!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> View attachment 3842704
> View attachment 3842705
> 
> 
> I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.


Your pendant and earrings are very pretty. 
The pendant I was shown looked nothing like this. 
Looks like you got a good one. 
Congratulations.


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> View attachment 3842704
> View attachment 3842705
> 
> 
> I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.


Love all of these.  I got my pendant today and am very happy with it.


----------



## chaneljewel

I have to say, also, that I adore the LE black onyx earrings.   They're so easy to wear.


----------



## Bethc

Goldilush said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color and markings of your 2017 Holiday pendant! My SA showed me two holiday pendants. One was darker than the other with different patterns but both were lovely. They truly come to life when worn: the stone has movement and the pink gold chains really sparkles on the skin.  Enjoy your great purchase!



Thank you!  I'm wearing if today to determine if I need to have it lengthened, I'm surprised by the number of people that have stopped me to see it up close


----------



## HeidiDavis

Bethc said:


> View attachment 3842704
> View attachment 3842705
> 
> 
> I picked up mine today, the pendant and the onyx earrings, which are a perfect match to last year's holiday pendant. I'm excited about my new pieces.




Bethc, you have a beautiful collection! I especially love the onyx/pg set. ❤️


----------



## Bethc

One more pic, here's the Bullseye pendant with my Letterwood bracelet.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bethc said:


> One more pic, here's the Bullseye pendant with my Letterwood bracelet.


Do you have a mod pic on your neck?


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> One more pic, here's the Bullseye pendant with my Letterwood bracelet.



Congrats on your new VCA goodies!

The letterwood in your bracelet and the LE pendant look lovely together!  Do you own any of the regular tiger's eye?  I'd love to see this LE piece alongside some of the regular tiger's eye.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So I went and saw the pendant yesterday. It's very pretty, but it's just not me. My SA wanted me to see it with the knowledge that I don't really wear pendants. I felt like this size just disappeared on me.

I did try on the YG pave frivole....ok, THAT totally works on me! [emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball

BBC, that pave frivole necklace is fantastic.  My SA owns it and tortures me all time by wearing it.  It is on my list. It has tremendous presence.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> So I went and saw the pendant yesterday. It's very pretty, but it's just not me. My SA wanted me to see it with the knowledge that I don't really wear pendants. I felt like this size just disappeared on me.
> 
> I did try on the YG pave frivole....ok, THAT totally works on me! [emoji7]


Isn’t it funny how that VCA wish list continues to grow?


----------



## kimikaze

Would you believe this is the same pendant? The colour is definitely more orange/brown than burgundy. The SA was adamant I saw the piece before purchasing, I passed. But, I was given the impression that the 50th LE will be something for everyone. News to follow in December, apparently.


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> BBC, that pave frivole necklace is fantastic.  My SA owns it and tortures me all time by wearing it.  It is on my list. It has tremendous presence.



It does!!! Too much with the matching earrings? [emoji177][emoji848][emoji177]



texasgirliegirl said:


> Isn’t it funny how that VCA wish list continues to grow?



It's never-ending! I have been debating the earrings for a while, too, but have to get my SO first.



kimikaze said:


> Would you believe this is the same pendant? The colour is definitely more orange/brown than burgundy. The SA was adamant I saw the piece before purchasing, I passed. But, I was given the impression that the 50th LE will be something for everyone. News to follow in December, apparently.
> View attachment 3845016



I found the one I saw to be closer to carnelian than letterwood. It was really very pretty, but it was easy to pass because it's just too small for me.


----------



## CATEYES

kimikaze said:


> Would you believe this is the same pendant? The colour is definitely more orange/brown than burgundy. The SA was adamant I saw the piece before purchasing, I passed. But, I was given the impression that the 50th LE will be something for everyone. News to follow in December, apparently.
> View attachment 3845016


Thank you for the pics in different lighting as well as the 50th LE news!!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Dropped by VCA to check out the Pendant.... 

Very brown in real, they have 5 for me to pick with diff lines on the stones under light, but once put it up on my neck, totally no diff... just a solid dark brown. So, I gave it a miss.. 



View attachment 3849260


----------



## bunnyNwife

...


----------



## kimikaze

bunnyNwife said:


> Dropped by VCA to check out the Pendant....
> 
> Very brown in real, they have 5 for me to pick with diff lines on the stones under light, but once put it up on my neck, totally no diff... just a solid dark brown. So, I gave it a miss..
> 
> View attachment 3849255
> 
> View attachment 3849260


That’s exactly how I felt.....as soon as you wear it upright, it totally changes.


----------



## klynneann

My NM VCA  actually has one on display and several available.  Seems like it was a real miss this year.


----------



## 911snowball

I passed this year as well. I just did nothing for me. I think you made the right choice bunnynwife.


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> My NM VCA  actually has one on display and several available.  Seems like it was a real miss this year.



Let's hope it makes them rethink their choices and start offering us what we really want!


----------



## **Chanel**

I was actually looking forward to this pendant but now I've seen the pictures, I know it's not for me. It's available for online purchase on the European VCA website.


----------



## kimber418

This years Holiday Pendant is really a disappointment.   I have thought about getting it and making myself love it but deep down,  I knew it would go unworn.   I do look forward to what VCA will do next.   Right now I am thinking of buying another pink holiday pendant to give to my granddaughter someday (graduation,  special birthday, etc).  She is only 3 years old  but is obsessed with my VCA jewelry -- especially my pink holiday pendant. I suppose I could just give her mine someday but I would like to get a special engraving on the one I give her.


----------



## MissAnnette

Yea it was a bit disappointing honestly. Especially with the price increase, I expected something exceptional.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kimikaze said:


> Would you believe this is the same pendant? The colour is definitely more orange/brown than burgundy. The SA was adamant I saw the piece before purchasing, I passed.* But, I was given the impression that the 50th LE will be something for everyone. News to follow in December, apparently.*
> View attachment 3845016



This sounds promising!  Hope it's true.  It would be nice to have a little variety.


----------



## NewBe

For those who are thinking about getting this year's holiday pendant.  Here are couple pics of the pendants:

I personally feel that they all have brown undertone.
Have fun deciding


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimikaze said:


> That’s exactly how I felt.....as soon as you wear it upright, it totally changes.


Have you heard for certain that VCA plans to introduce something special for the 50th?
SA's are giving conflicting info...("nothing is planned", etc.)


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you heard for certain that VCA plans to introduce something special for the 50th?
> SA's are giving conflicting info...("nothing is planned", etc.)


Interesting that you ask, because I mentioned something to my SA last weekend and she though that was a wonderful idea, but was absolutely surprised by it.  She isn't always in the know, so it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I thought it was interesting that it hadn't even crossed her mind.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you heard for certain that VCA plans to introduce something special for the 50th?
> SA's are giving conflicting info...("nothing is planned", etc.)





klynneann said:


> Interesting that you ask, because I mentioned something to my SA last weekend and she though that was a wonderful idea, but was absolutely surprised by it.  She isn't always in the know, so it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but I thought it was interesting that it hadn't even crossed her mind.



With VCA you never know , but I asked a store director and she said absolutey there was something planned.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> With VCA you never know , but I asked a store director and she said absolutey there was something planned.


Thank you so much. 
It’s inspiring to know that we may have something wonderful to look forward to.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yes, my SA has confirmed that something is coming as well.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I passed on the holiday pendant too. I'd rather save my $ for 50th anniversary items.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I passed on the holiday pendant too. I'd rather save my $ for 50th anniversary items.



Same here, EB.


----------



## klynneann

I received an email this morning from VCA (a corporate ad type email, not a personal email) showcasing this year's holiday pendant.  I don't remember receiving an email like this in past years so I wonder if it's just more evidence that this year's pendant hasn't sold well...


----------



## Notorious Pink

I did as well!


----------



## kath00

I received 2 from my SA, one for me and one for my sister.  We both passed.  I think the problem was that no matter what the stone looked like in the box, when you put it on it turned brown against the skin.  It just was not complimentary to our skin types.  She's very pale and I am medium dark and it didn't look all that on either of us.  Wish it was red.  Ah well.  Next year...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't think they're selling well.  I've gotten several notices from VCA about them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I saw one on display in the local boutique today. It actually looked redder than the other I'd seen. However, it changed when I put it on....just like kath's it turned brown!


----------



## gagabag

I was so disappointed with this one. I was hoping to pair it with my carnelian vintage earrings but it’s just not red at all. More “hard wood floor” brown and although it looks good in pink gold on its own, I just can’t get past it looking like house’s floor boards [emoji51]


----------



## MsCandice

Was gifted this by DH and assumed it was letterwood. I was doing some research and surprised that this Bull’s Eye is new.  It looks like a brown with red undertone.  I have medium dark skin so it and dark brown hair so it does compliment my coloring so I will be keeping it. My DH gave me the 20 motif necklace in letterwood a couple of years ago and I exchanged it for MOP because that is the one I always wanted. When I first saw this Bull’s eye pendant I was wondering why he would go pick out letterwood again but once I tried it on I loved it.


----------



## lovevca

MsCandice said:


> Was gifted this by DH and assumed it was letterwood. I was doing some research and surprised that this Bull’s Eye is new.  It looks like a brown with red undertone.  I have medium dark skin so it and dark brown hair so it does compliment my coloring so I will be keeping it. My DH gave me the 20 motif necklace in letterwood a couple of years ago and I exchanged it for MOP because that is the one I always wanted. When I first saw this Bull’s eye pendant I was wondering why he would go pick out letterwood again but once I tried it on I loved it.


Can I please borrow your husband?  What a sweetheart he is and what a lucky lady you are!


----------



## Coconuts40

MsCandice said:


> Was gifted this by DH and assumed it was letterwood. I was doing some research and surprised that this Bull’s Eye is new.  It looks like a brown with red undertone.  I have medium dark skin so it and dark brown hair so it does compliment my coloring so I will be keeping it. My DH gave me the 20 motif necklace in letterwood a couple of years ago and I exchanged it for MOP because that is the one I always wanted. When I first saw this Bull’s eye pendant I was wondering why he would go pick out letterwood again but once I tried it on I loved it.



What a sweet husband you have )
I find the pendant very pretty - I have a letterwood necklace which is why I am not considering this pendant.  I think most of us were questioning why VCA launched a new stone that looks so similar to existing  (letterwood, Tigers Eye). Objectively speaking I like it a lot!  
Such pretty sentiment coming from DH.


----------

